# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Cамый бредовый сон

## УбейсяВеником

мож конечно и не оч в тему форума, но, говорят, от того какие сны и как часто снятся зависит состояние вашей психике. по моим посчетам, мне сны снятся почти всегда, не снятся ток когда не сплю или сплю оч мало(( а обычная тематика снов-смерть, суицид. как-то был сон тож как раз мне приснилось что я после неудачного суицида стала инвалидом, к тому ж лежу под капельнецей, тут все уходят, я остаюсь одна, причем в своей комнате, все в таких мельчайших подробностях, а ж в дрожь бросает, потом ввожу се в капельницу до)(уя воздуха, дышу несколько секунд и потом все...... главный прикол в том, что продолжаю все видет остекленевшими глазами, но все думают что я умерла, но я ведь все вижу (только черно-белое), все слышу (только приглушенно), все ощущаю (как-то не так). Когда я проснулась, думала, что сон не то что я умерла, а я что я проснулась (не могла поверить что жива кароч), была в трансе дня 3 как минимум..... вообщем я давно сошла с ума=((((

----------


## Night

Мне уже давно не снятся сны,или я их забываю.А раньше много чего снилось,если снится хороший сон,и ты просыпаешься в самый классный момент,то так досадно становится))).
Очень много было реалистичных снов,даже иногда путался,видел ли я это во сне или дежавю.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

Night, да тож такая фигня бывает  :Smile:  
но у мня либо ничё не снится, либо так приснится, что уж мля.....  :?

----------


## Night

Вот ничего и не снится.Знаю людей которые говорят что каждую ночь видят как они умирают и тд.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

это зависит от желания чего-либо (в данном случае смерти, я думаю  :Big Grin:  ) + много раздумий по этому поводу + нездоровая психика  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Betta

мне чаще сняться хорошие сны снять(седня новый год отмечала)
Но вот недавно(недели 2 назад)приснилось что я порезала себя(не вены,а сдругой стороны руки),а кровь не останавливается...так много крови было жуть.Не помню чем все закончилось.
А вообще года 2-3 назад мне постоянно снилась моя смерть...То я суицидом заканчивала,то в машине тонула и тд.В такие ночи страшно не высыпалась

----------


## УбейсяВеником

чета мне  резко перестал снится суицид...   :Big Grin:

----------


## infinity

а мне снятся только вещии сны...по этому не ЛЮБЛЮ я их...приснится какая то фигня,а потом сбудется дня через два - три...вот,только про себя любимую :Smile: ничего не снится...все друзья и знакомые или случаи из жизни....

----------


## Twiggy Filth

Мне несколько раз снились сны о конце света, причём виды окончаний каджый раз отличались друг от друга..

----------


## Night

> Мне несколько раз снились сны о конце света, причём виды окончаний каджый раз отличались друг от друга..


 А поподробнее )

----------


## Ukka

> Вот ничего и не снится.Знаю людей которые говорят что каждую ночь видят как они умирают и тд.


 а я слышала, что человеку не может сниться его смерть, но я сама это видела:вспоминаешь все долги перед другими. жутковато, но приятнное ощущение будещего (смерти).

----------


## УбейсяВеником

м-да, будущее, смерть- замечательно....

----------


## Twiggy Filth

*Night*
К примеру : Падение ядерной бомбы, куча огромных вихрей, камнепад (дважды или трижды снился). и т.д.

----------


## Artist

Кошмары часто снятся. Глупо так: ничего страшного в нем нет, а почему-то просыпаешься в ужасе.
К Сонникам обращаетесь?

----------


## grey

Сегодня за мной гнался афроамериканец с битой. Было как на яву, особенно страх.

----------


## Blackwinged

Постоянно какая-то бессвязная херня снится. Кошмары раньше снились... не что-то необъяснимое и таинственное, а вполне реальная жизнь... 
Последнее время перестал помнить сны - редко запоминаю, но как правило "действие" происходит ночью и все видится в каких-то серых тонах.

----------


## Betta

а мне седня во сне череп проломили....кстати больно я аж проснулась.Учительница русского  :lol:

----------


## Painkiller

> а мне седня во сне череп проломили....кстати больно я аж проснулась.Учительница русского  :lol:


 Что вам за маньячные учителя все время снятся?Они же неплохие люди, главное найти взаимопонимание  :Big Grin:  
Вчера такая хрень снилась....
Отмечали мой ДР у друга на даче, позвали толпу народу(девушек было даже чуть больше, чем парней, одна красавица мне давно приглянулась), все напились, я был абсолютно трезвым(хотя во сне хз как это описать), соблазнил немного нетрезвую красавицу, ту самую, на которую запал.Привел ее в дом, целовался с ней  :Embarrassment: ops: и в этот момент взорвался баллон с пропаном--> всех в куски...
Проснулся в холодном поту, слышу, что мобила звонит...Матерился, как только мог-такой сон испортил мобильник...

----------


## Quiz

а мне интересно, к чему снится дарить хорошему другу 2 розы

----------


## margo078

мне вечно снится или какя-то муть,или кошмары.а последнее время ниче не запоминаю

----------


## infinity

не люблю сны...они бредовые...все до одного вещие...

----------


## Макс

В основном всякая чушь... На всю жизнь запомнилось два похожих сна, в которых я убивал людей... все было очень обыденно и жестоко... в обоих случаях топором... людей обычно несколько... очень много эмоций, я явственно ощущал что либо я их сейчас, либо через минуту они все вместе меня... весь сон был в серых тонах, но кровь была ярко красная и ее было много. Во время этих убийств помню ощущал невероятное чувство свободы и легкости... было легкое волнение (надо же людей убиваю), но в целом -- спокойствие... 

Но основная идея снов была не в этом... чуть позже приходила паника, я чувствовал острую необходимость спрятать трупы, словно чувствовал что их начнут искать. И я их прятал, тщательно смывая кровь и уничтожая все следы. А потом приходили какие-то люди и их искали... И не находили  :Smile: 

Наверное это желание прятать трупы что-то означает. Но до консультации с психологом по этому поводу я еще не дошел  :Smile: 

Сны помнится были просмотрены не  под влиянием каких-то фильмов или чего-либо...

----------


## Blackwinged

Интересно...



> Сны помнится были просмотрены не под влиянием каких-то фильмов или чего-либо...


 Скорее всего это и было причиной. Меня однажды тоже сильно глючило во сне после того, как прослушал 5 альбомов Until Death Overtakes Me подряд перед сном.

----------


## Crash

> Наверное это желание прятать трупы что-то означает. Но до консультации с психологом по этому поводу я еще не дошел :)


 Психолог, пожалуй, сделает акцент на желании не прятать трупы, а их создавать:))

----------


## Макс

неа, в желании создавать трупы как раз-таки ничего странного нет  :Smile:

----------


## Crash

Уверен, что и психолог думает так же?:))

----------


## УбейсяВеником

мне в последнее время снятся вещие сны.... даж имена сбываются....я ведь даже не догадывалась..... обидно.....

----------


## Римма

Самое странное - когда ты видишь "сон во сне". В смысле, спишь, глючишь, потом просыпаешься, рассказываешь кому-то об этом: "Мне такой сон приснился!"... и тут просыпаешься снова.

----------


## Betta

да это жостко я так во сне просыпалась раз пять,потом уже нормально проснулась,но долго не верила,что проснулась понастоящему,минут пять прошло...и норм.В лагере  было...я потом еще у всех соседей по комнате спрашивала,в первый ли я раз проснулась...

----------


## Freezer2007

мне сны редко снятся,но где то месяц или полтора назад приснился один,я после него ужасно напуган был,весь сон видел какието пружины,
непонял его поэтому страшно както было.

----------


## Lena

Мои сны всегда как целые фильмы. Очень люблю сны. Иногда даже титры в конце идут  :Big Grin:   и я просыпаюсь. Сны мои разного характера и страшные бывают (обязательно досматриваю до конца и как правило ничего не случается, все заканчивается хорошо), бывают ниочем, бывают романы или фантастика, бывают и вещие (я это понимаю сразу же как просыпаюсь, иногда даже успеваю кого то предупреждать о предстоящем). Но последнее время снов не вижу. Это началось с тех пор, как мечты закончились. Все мои мечты уже сбылись. Мечтать неочем. И сны прекратились. Теперь ищу новую мечту.  :Frown:

----------


## Аска

...Спешу домой. Вернее, в некую точку, которая в исходный момент считаю моим домом. Почти бегу, глядя под ноги,  в тревожных беспредметных размышлениях. Краем глаза замечаю разорванное надвое желтое тело слева от ямы посреди дорожки. Не обойти. Осторожно иду по краю, стараясь сузить взгляд до полоски впереди, лишь бы не видеть этого мертвого мужчину, лежащего вниз лицом, в кустах. Его, видимо, недавно выкопали из этой ямы. Начинает трясти во сне. Холодно. Его внутренности на моих ботинках.  Скорее. Домой. Черт, почему же здесь никого нет?
Дома. Счастливый человек, детские кроватки и стульчики. Погремушки, игрушки, яркие наивные краски, как будто тут ждут малыша со дня на день. Тут хорошо. Чистота и трепетное ожидание. Дрожь и ужас сами собой отступают.
Потом я резко оказываюсь в маленьком сиденьице карусели типа "Цепочек", только сиденья поднимаются высоко над землей. Я не пристегнута ине знаю, как закрепить тонкий ремешок, болтающийся слева от меня. из карманы выпадают ключи и маленький блокнот. Когда сама оказываюсь на земле, поднимаю голову и вижу прямо перед собой детский ботиночек. Всё под каруселью усыпано какими-то мелким вещичками - звонящий мобильный телефон, перчатка, браслет... И опять - никого вокруг.
Позже за мной бежит девушка, с ножом в руках и искаженным ненавистью лицом. Вижу курящего человека на деревянной лестнице, кричу ему, но он не слышит. Сил не хватает, я падаю. Девушка набрасывается на меня, мне в глаза течет кровь и я теряю сознание.
Очнулась в своей кровати, глядя в темноту с ужасом.

*Скопировано из моего Живого Журнала.*

----------


## Wolf

2 ночи назад приснилось что то типа голивудского трешового ужастика. каойто корабль, большой и покрытый илом(как на утонувшем судне)и кругом кровь, от когото убегаю,сам от кого не знаю ,но знаю что не человек и оно не одно. прячусь  в какойто лаборатории за стекляной дверью, а оно разбивается о стекло.

вот такой вот бредовый сон.

----------


## DeTaOO

А мне снилось какое то метро 22 века.
(Не наши). И оно ходило не только по горизонтали, но и по вертикали, строго по вертикали(нормали к горизонтали).
А еще там были сидения, простите за подробности но так снилось, для педерастов с выступами(понятно какими) на сидениях.
А эти выступы вроде бы я там узнал что разработал мой завод.  :Big Grin:

----------


## vlad775577

Снится много,всего разного!! И ужасы и фэнтези...обычно 3 сна сразу из одного в другой перепрыгиваю!! Последний..бензопилой кто-то руки отпиливал..кошмарр короче!! :?

----------


## Pain

А мне бредовые и даже кошмарные сны снятся последние полтора года, каждую ночь и всегда цветные... Это не фильмы ужасов со змеями, пауками и реками крови (уж лучше б всё это видеть :lol: ),  у меня практически всё основано на реальных событиях :lol: с абсолютно реально существующими персонажами, только ситуации очень нереальные... И на утро я всегда помню свои сны... Я уже свыклась с этим, когда ложусь спать я знаю что сейчас увижу очередной кошмар... За всё это время единственный раз когда я спала без снов, это было под наркозом, я просто провалилась в темноту и через час я проснулась...

----------


## РозмариН!

Неделю назад приснился сон, как я ругаюсь со своей матерью, начинаю визжать, нападаю на нее и душу...Чувствую как ломаются ее позвоночник, такой противный хруст. Потом я разрываю ее живот, достаю оттуда все внутриности, и залазию в него сворачиваясь колачиком и засыпаю. Засыпаю во сне  :Smile:  Так странно.

----------


## BlackBlood

Был сон:
Подхожу к зеркалу и вижу в отражение череп.
Проснулся больше он мне не снился но в памяти остался.

----------


## Римма

А кого-нибудь убивали во сне? И был ли сон "от третьего лица", не от первого?

----------


## BlackBlood

> А кого-нибудь убивали во сне? И был ли сон "от третьего лица", не от первого?


 Меня          

В спину выстрелили.

----------


## Аска

*Римма*, да, бывало. Последнее время все чаще сама с собой справляюсь)

----------


## Azazello

Сейчас сны бредовые каждый день снятся.
Раньше хоть более-менее толковые были (даже толковал их немного (по Фрейду)). А теперь - увы...  :Frown:

----------


## Pain

А я ещё ни разу во сне не умирала... :Smile:  Хотьбы раз для разнообразия, даж интересно какие ощущения от такого сновидения будут?!... Зато очень часто во сне падаю с крыш, но никогда не долетаю до земли... :Smile:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Мне сны снятся разные, но в течении двух лет в моих снах все время присутствовал один и тот же молодой человек. Он был либо участником событий, либо случайным прохожим, просто лицом в толпе. И главное, я отлично помнила как он выглядит. Много раз рассказывала о нем знакомым, описывала.(Но в жизни даже хоть немного похожего на него никого не встречала) А потом мне приснился сон (совершенно бредовый) как будто я выхожу замуж за этого парня. При этом все гости вокруг  хвалили мои туфли, а я точно знала, что стою босиком... Ну, вот, потом я вышла из этой комнаты и попала сразу в зал для церемонии, а у алтаря сояло два этих молодых человека - полностью зеркальные отражения друг друга, они даже двигались абсолютно синхронно. И тут они протягивают руку, я начинаю идти к алтарю с мыслью, что один из них зеркало... и уже перед самым алтарем замечаю, что маленькие розочки у них в разных карманах, т.е. они не полностью зеркально отражены...
Тут я проснулась и этот молодой человек мне больше никогда не снился. и что самое интересное - я совсем не могу представить его на внешность - полностью забыла....
Вот такие бредовые сны...

----------


## Римма

Полет во сне еще занятная штука. Раньше летала легко, теперь редко и с усилием. Боюсь высоты. Даже во сне если...

Как-то сон был - поднимаюсь на чем-то (шар воздушный?) все дальше от земли... Уже дома внизу, люди такие маленькие... Облака уже. Страх. Панический. А еще провода внизу. Вот так сверху - и на провода...

Боюсь высоты и глубины. На дне океана тоже невесело. Там рыбы всякие странные. И вообще непонять что.
Зато в замкнутых пространствах чувствую себя превосходно...   :Smile:  
Знач, могу жить в норе, но не на дереве  :Smile:  
И вообще, мож прыгнуть с парашютом, чтоб не бояться больше высоты?

----------


## Римма

> *Римма*, да, бывало. Последнее время все чаще сама с собой справляюсь)


 Aska, что было после? В смысле, сон кончился? Что было  после того, как ты себя убила?..

----------


## Azazello

Сейчас во сне приснилось что я сплю, и в том сне тоже что сплю.
Проснулся от будильника, с полной дезориентацией во времени. Разве не бред?

----------


## сашок

тоже бывало .
я спал и просыпалься во сне реально осознавая факт просыпания,
после чего что нибудь случалость (чаще что-то из разряда кошмаров)
и я просыпалься в реальности ,не понимая снова ли это сон или все таки уже жизнь.
воображение не имеет границ ,
как впрочем и возможности человека.

----------


## Azazello

Особенно интересно то, что во "вложенном" ,простом сне и реальности время было различно.




> воображение не имеет границ


 Больше не воображение, а бессознательное.

----------


## Гражданин

после двенадцати часового рабочего дня в ночную смену на укладке сельского хлеба в первые дни летней отработки после работы я во сне продолжал работать.и это было так реаличтично.хлеб исчезал только полсе открытия глаз=7-8 тысяч бухагок за ночь однако.

----------


## Dark Lady

Сны сняться почти всегда...
Но бывает так, что под утро я просыпаюсь, и  почти ничего не помню...
Последний раз мне приснилось, что я убила разъярённую собаку мечом, а тело скинула в канаву...
Когда проснулась, ощущения были настолько реальными, что я не могла понять, был ли это сон или реальность...
С тех пор все время думаю над этим...
Чтобы это могло значить...

----------


## Аска

*Римма*, даже не знаю, как это назвать. Нет, я не проснулась, не стала привидением во сне, не взлетела над бренным миром и не провалилась сквозь землю. Все было, как было - только без меня. Вот и все.

----------


## TUSKA

:Embarrassment: ops:   :Embarrassment: ops: мне с самого детства снятся однотипные сны  :Embarrassment: ops: как будто я ...  :Embarrassment: ops: в г..не.Всегда в разном-чаще в своём.И раздета ниже пояса.Либо совсем,либо в каком-то нелепом драном белье.причём при этом верхняя половина всегда чрезмерно одета-будто вся одежда стянута наверх.И всё время-сортиры-грязные,бесконечные,никак оттуда не выйти,я вся в...и помыться или как-то стереть это нет возможности.Это очень противно,в реале вгоняет меня в жуткий депресс...
Иногда лезу вверх по бесконечным,очень крутым горам.и опять без одежды.
Муж говорит-это нереализованные амбиции и страх опозориться :roll:

----------


## Римма

Недавно сон приснился... Я, компания, шоссе. На шоссе лежит мертвая обнаженная девушка. Ее переехал грузовик. Самое странное, что выглядит вполне нормально, без этих дорожных ужасов в теме BlackBooda. Только кровь рядом. Все внутренности убрала скорая помощь или кто там. А на ней ни капли крови. Лежит, закрыв глаза.

И вдруг она их открывает. "Смерть ей к лицу" видели? Встает, начинает двигаться, разговаривает. Мы оцепенели, но пытаемся заговорить с ней...

Бред, да и только...

И еще сон приснился...но не знаю, стоит ли о нем говорить...

----------


## BlackBlood

раньше снился один и то же сон...

я в метро иду, и меня почему то притягивает на рельсы или на левые или правые  как будто я между двум магнитами. В итоге я оказываюсь на рельсах,  появлеться поезд.  Пытаюсь выбраться , но  не получаеться.....

потом не помню, конца сна я так и не видел... Самому интересно что же потом.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> И еще сон приснился...но не знаю, стоит ли о нем говорить...


 а почему бы нет? в нем что-то, выходящего за грань?

----------


## Azazello

Два дня снились нормальные сны (которые я так давно хотел увидеть) и опять начала сниться какая-то ерунда. 
Опять начали сниться сны без содержания, без сюжета, "разорванные"   :Frown:

----------


## BlackBlood

вот приснился сон сегодня


я в своём доме. только на 2 этаже и при том на лестнице... я вижу в окно что это 2 этаж  и иду вниз по лестнице но каждый раз попадаю на этот же этаж.  понимаю что  это конец, никуда не деться. И решаюсь выйти через окно  чё там 2 этаж + крыша подьезда. И я  прыгаю в окно, разбиваю стекло и.... понимаю что я  выпрыгнул  с  этажа  примерно 30... Я лечу с закрытыми глазами и понимаю что это конец.  Это было так реалистично я слышал шум и чувствовал ветер.

Когда падал   было  3 мысли... 
1 Ничего не изменить
2 наконецто дождался
3 скоро будет удар   :Smile:

----------


## Azazello

А мне сегодня сон такой приснился: 
приснилась женщина, которую я люблю. 
(Хоть что-то хорошее за этот день  8)  )

*BlackBlood*
Тоже раньше сны о суициде снились. Только другими методами: в основном резал вены.

----------


## Nikopolo

> ops:  ops: мне с самого детства снятся однотипные сны ops: как будто я ... ops: в г..не.Всегда в разном-чаще в своём.И раздета ниже пояса.Либо совсем,либо в каком-то нелепом драном белье.причём при этом верхняя половина всегда чрезмерно одета-будто вся одежда стянута наверх.И всё время-сортиры-грязные,бесконечные,никак оттуда не выйти,я вся в...и помыться или как-то стереть это нет возможности.Это очень противно,в реале вгоняет меня в жуткий депресс...
> Иногда лезу вверх по бесконечным,очень крутым горам.и опять без одежды.
> Муж говорит-это нереализованные амбиции и страх опозориться :roll:


 Та часть, где говорится о наготе, скорее всего есть выражение эксгибицонистских наклонностей.

----------


## TUSKA

> Та часть, где говорится о наготе, скорее всего есть выражение эксгибицонистских наклонностей.


  :Embarrassment: ops:   :Embarrassment: ops: Никогда такого не было...

----------


## fucka rolla

> говорят, от того какие сны и как часто снятся зависит состояние вашей психике


 ну вот из последнего....подобное снится пол года или больше...запомнились следуйщие....

1) зашли с другом в магазин (он в реале работает в ОБЭПе)...он спре там шмотку какую та...пришел чурка-хозяин магазина и изнасиловал его в жопу...я вышел на улицу, где та взял валыну, вернулся и завалил его...приехала прокуратура и меня повезали...друг ни че им не сказал...ровно, как и я....
2)стоим мы у филармонии...приезжает до фига бригат скорой помощи и пожарных...орут, что все вокруг зараженно...и что всем хана пришла....соберают всех в кучу и раздают шприци...говорят нада под колено колоть, чтоб выжить....я не стал колоть.
3)иду я по городу...вижу две здаровенные сабаки жрут ногу третьей такой же здаровой собаки...я и подумал "а почему с такими габаритами не начать есть людей?".... и они начали есть людей....в каком та подвале .... пришла какая та бабка, раскрыла свой сверток и показала желтый порошок....сказала ,что он называется "куриное лоссо"....им нада кидать в сабак. врывается такая сабака...бабка швыряет в нее порошок...но сабака не умерает...а превращается тоже в куриное лоссо...бабка дает мне часть порошка и я иду домой...по пути встречаю сабаку.....кидаю куриное лоссо...а та не превратилась в куриное лоссо....а в бабу она превратилась.
4)сижу я в цехе заброшенного завода....светло было...день наверно или утро....играет музыка...а на против меня сидит команда мертвых парашютистов...человек 10-12....все в военной форме...лямки парашютные торчат...и мертвые все....шевелятся под музыку... я сижу...смотрю на них...страшно, но не ухожу....с ускорением музыки они встают...и один идет ко мне...узнал в нем бывшего однокласника...
прыгнул из окна от него...и побежал...почему та босеком ...и по битому стеклу...потом остановился...подождал его...тот подошел..и начал рассказывать про то, как у него дела....

(меня парит, что мертвые парашютисты рассказывают мне о своих делах).

5)сегодня приснилось, что я и она на набережной волги...только набережная почему та бетоном выложенна.....я снял кросовки и положил в воду....пришел какой та художник и она начала его стебать...но не в обиду.... на бетоне выдели каких та змей...но они были похожи больше на какую та зженую пластмасу....и цвета такого же.... я достал из воды кросовки , а под ними тоже такая же змея.....потом начали искать это змею вдвоем....
а потом оказался дома...и сижу успокаиваю маму...она была не адекватна....не знаю по какой причине....но я знал, что это не на долго....



> говорят, от того какие сны и как часто снятся зависит состояние вашей психике

----------


## another lunatic

Крайне часто во сне воплощаются нереализованные желания. Иногда осознанные, а иногда подсознательные. Может показаться, что снился бред полный, или какой-то ужас, чего в жизни никогда бы не сделал - а-нет, все это в тебе сидит и имеет возможность разрядится только во сне. Кстати, не бывает такого, чтобы ничего не снилось. Минимум пять снов за ночь вам снится обязятельно. Вы просто их забываете по каким-то причинам.

Те, у кого есть опыт осознанных сновидений, намного ближе к пониманию анатомии сновидений и *анатомии реальности* чем сновидец-"обыватель". Человек с таким опытом никогда не задаст вопрос "Мне снилось А - к чему бы это?" 

В моей "доосознанной" части жизни мне часто снилось, что я убивал. Десятками расстреливл людей, проламывал им головы, резал, прятал трупы. Трупы, кровь, раны, дыряве лбы... Очень много таких снов. Часто наступало удивительное спокойствие в момент убийств и сразу после них... Много раз мне снилось самоубийство. Обычно я весьма удачно застреливался.   :Smile:  

Потом, мне постоянно снился однотипный сон - будто меня закалывают в бок то ножом, то копьем, то шпагой. Я постоянно просыпался скрюченный пополам. Есть предположение, что это была посылка из прошлых жизней.  :Smile: 

Затем, в какой-то момент, такие сны перестали снится: трасформировалось мировоззрение, трасформировалась личность, трасформировались сны.

Во время практики ОС начали присходить сновидения, которые очень сильно вляили на личность и на жизнь. Многое переосмысливалось. Я видел свои т.н. прошлые жизни и переосысливал себя настоящего в их контексте. Часто охватывал и длился часами поток невероятных озарений. Однако на утро я забывал большую их часть и не был способен их "вытащить" в эту реальность. Но то что оставалось в памяти потрясало и изменяло меня. Да и то, что не оставалось тоже... Это ни с чем не сравнимый опыт.

Потом начали снится сны, в которых я перестал быть обычным действующим лицом. Я-действующее-лицо есть, но также есть и *наблюдатель*. Это не сны от третьего лица, это очень специфическое состояние.

У меня случались такие состояния, что тело спит, разум спит, а я нет.  Это тоже удивительное переживание. Слышал, есть такие люди, которым сны вообще перестают снится.   :Smile:  Как говорил товарищ Ошо: сны это проблемы - у кого нет проблем у того нет и снов.  :wink:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Недавно сон был, вобщем сижу в маленькой комнате на диване, рядом был Agains и Дракон, вроде ещё ктото бы, ну так вот я случайно разбиваю градусник??? ладно смотрю ртуть не вылилась, положил его около себя, сидим болтаем, а потом я этот градусник случайно съедаю, очень неприятно, все смеются, а мне оч противно, потом побежал на кухню блевать, ничего не вышло тока прокашлился смотрю на руку, а на ней капельки ртути.

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

А мне снилось что меня отец отдал в армию... и ещё мою сестру с мужем впридачу. Весело...
Он всегда мне это обещал зделать, если я из универа вылечу, приходится учится на 5.

----------


## 2 day

Мне давно не снились нормальные сны %)
К примеру последние три, за последние три дня:
1. Тараканы похитили все вещи в моей квартире, даже немного стенки.
2. Я проснулся в незнакомом месте, причем нереально убитый(накуренный), далее за каким-то пошел искать метро!
3. Сегодня приснилось, что я потерял ребенка в порту, далее пришел в каюту и начал смотреть телек. Проснулся от того, что замучила совесть.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> 1. Тараканы похитили все вещи в моей квартире, даже немного стенки. 
> 2. Я проснулся в незнакомом месте, причем нереально убитый(накуренный), далее за каким-то пошел искать метро! 
> 3. Сегодня приснилось, что я потерял ребенка в порту, далее пришел в каюту и начал смотреть телек. Проснулся от того, что замучила совесть.


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

а мне недавно приснилось, что у мя подруга умерла. первый раз  во сне ревела :roll:   :Frown:  блин, дерьмово так с истерикой просыпаться=(((

----------


## TUSKA

Приснился мне тут сон.
Я парень(мля,какие чудные ощущения своего тела!Парни,вам реально повезло) и меня ведут на казнь.Заводят в числе других приговорённых в какой-то грязный дом,грязный просто до омерзения,полный настолько же грязных зрителей,которых,как видно,эти казни уже порядком достали.
Начали убивать-кого-то  жестоко расстреливали,кого-то просто одним выстрелом,ещё как-то.
Меня и ещё девчонку решено было вешать.Подвели к горизонтальному шесту,накинули петли.Надоевшая работа,как видно.Внизу,подо мной-не видно уже пола от разлагающейся грязи,какой-то непонятной мерзости,слизи,блевотины...
Мне очень хорошо,я чувствую свободу,я жду смерти,девочка рядом со мной улыбается,покачиваясь в петле...
Под ногами-пустота.Я понимаю,что вот сейчас,спустя мгновение придёт боль,которая уже никогда не кончится,но абсолютно спокойно это воспринимаю.Ради интереса щупаю свою петлю-а это не верёвка,это мягкая,скользкая и прохладная ткань.Ноги отнимаются,на шею давит.И блаженство разливается по всему моему мужскому телу(как бы мне мужчиной стать?).
Проснулась,задыхаясь и с онемевшими ногами.В женском(тьфу!)теле.

----------


## Агата

> Приснился мне тут сон. 
> Я парень(мля,какие чудные ощущения своего тела!Парни,вам реально повезло) и меня ведут на казнь.Заводят в числе других приговорённых в какой-то грязный дом,грязный просто до омерзения,полный настолько же грязных зрителей,которых,как видно,эти казни уже порядком достали. 
> Начали убивать-кого-то жестоко расстреливали,кого-то просто одним выстрелом,ещё как-то. 
> Меня и ещё девчонку решено было вешать.Подвели к горизонтальному шесту,накинули петли.Надоевшая работа,как видно.Внизу,подо мной-не видно уже пола от разлагающейся грязи,какой-то непонятной мерзости,слизи,блевотины... 
> Мне очень хорошо,я чувствую свободу,я жду смерти,девочка рядом со мной улыбается,покачиваясь в петле... 
> Под ногами-пустота.Я понимаю,что вот сейчас,спустя мгновение придёт боль,которая уже никогда не кончится,но абсолютно спокойно это воспринимаю.Ради интереса щупаю свою петлю-а это не верёвка,это мягкая,скользкая и прохладная ткань.Ноги отнимаются,на шею давит.И блаженство разливается по всему моему мужскому телу(как бы мне мужчиной стать?). 
> Проснулась,задыхаясь и с онемевшими ногами.В женском(тьфу!)теле.


  :Big Grin:  неее, мужское тело(живое, а то ща кто-нибудь воспримет тело=труп  :Smile:  )это конеш клёсс, но парнем я б быть не хотела=))
а сон весьма приятный=))

----------


## нетуменяника

*TUSKA*

Хош махнемся телами не глядя? :lol:

----------


## MATARIEL

А мну недавно снилось как я просил своего друга проткнуть мне груть... я типа заразился каким то вирусом и срочно должен был покончит с собой...но не успел...проснулся.
Мну всегда снятся кошмары, что за мной гонятся и я убегаю....бывает один....бывает с кем то из близких, но почему то всегда ловят и при этом испытываешь какой то дикий ужас...постоянно от этого просыпаюсь.
А луше почитать Фрейдовскую формулировку снов, хотя он их формулирует исходя от наших сексуальных желаний....

----------


## Агата

а мне оччень долгое время снилось чуть ли не каждую ночь, что я постоянно от кого-то убегаю=((( страхово было спать ложится с такими маниакальными снамим

----------


## 2 day

*Агата*
Хе, мне этим летом снилось неделю, может две, как я кого-то убивал. В одном сне я потавил рекорд.... убил кого-то 20 раз!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Психоделика

седня днем сон приснился ппц
у знакомого отобрала губную помаду которая меняла цвет именно так психоделично
ну это еще цветочки..
потом мы с другом и гопниками какими-то ехали на такси-оке у которой не было одной дверцы и колеса и которая подпрыгивала так что летала, ехали к типа моему парню  который смотрел футбол в кафешке пьяный и я типа собиралась устроить скандал :lol:

----------


## TUSKA

*нетуменяника*
да!да!давай!забирай это тело нахер!!Оно пригодно ктяжёлому физическому труду.заболевания-аллергия на алкоголь,плохая печень,стенокардия.
на вид ужасно.По ощущениям-ещё хуже.
Отдавай своё!Будет у меня юх мотаться между ног-всех переимею :twisted:

----------


## scum

чуть больше года уже вижу >12 снов за ночь... ничего приятного...
постоянно какая-то мерзость....

----------


## TUSKA

Несколько ночей подряд снилась моя смерть-не страшная,не болезненная,немного неуютная.Такая,словно я просто выбираю способ-и высота,и яд,и повешение.Кстати,взгляд на эти способы поменялся. :lol:
 С утра сильно болит тело-как после высокой физической нагрузки-суставы,поясница.Но самое странное-то,что появляются непонятные ощущения и даже мысли,типа"Как сделать шаг?".Впечатление,что я в чужом теле-совсем не могу им управлять.Может,каждый раз душа настолько далеко отлетает от спящего тела,что встаёт вопрос о преодолении грани?Может,поэтому такие суицидальные сны?

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

А мне уже 3 ночь снится концерт Diary_of_Dreams, видимо в предчувствии. Осталось меньше 2 недель, а точнее 11 дней!!! Не могу дождатся!!! Надеюсь сегодня опять приснится...

----------


## Агата

> убил кого-то 20 раз!


 да ты маньяк!  :Big Grin:  




> и я типа собиралась устроить скандал


 и как, устроила? :wink: 




> А мне уже 3 ночь снится концерт Diary_of_Dreams,


 мне вот ни разу концерт раммов или умфа не приснился :cry:

----------


## MATARIEL

Мля!....уже как месяц снятся поезда....Либо я в них еду, либо они едут на меня)))))... может в реале я хочу уехать куда подальше?... или наоборот кого то жду..?

----------


## свобода

> Мля!....уже как месяц снятся поезда....Либо я в них еду, либо они едут на меня)))))... может в реале я хочу уехать куда подальше?... или наоборот кого то жду..?


 может к тебе должны приехать

----------


## MATARIEL

Незнаю...) только некому приезжать...Сейчас кстати в основном вместо поездов снять автобусы о_О ....уже 5 день подряд...

----------


## Психоделика

мне снится секас...причем в реале его хватает..относительно, ну кароч енто долго объяснять, почему не хватает. но без секаса не остаюсь. 
так вот, сняца сны
типа того
1. будто я начинаю целоваться с какой-то миленькой девушкой а потом оказывается что енто парень и мы начинаем заниматься любовью. парень-трансвестит получается
2. седня всю ночь со мной занимался любовью какой-то типа гуру культа, ну типа ЛаВея, короче в черном плаще и лица не видно. глава секты какой-то по сценарию сна
3. чатсо снится с несколькими мужчинами, хотя в ерале не пробовала, мораль не позволяет
мне пора в дурку? :lol:

----------


## MATARIEL

Немного напоминает какой нить хентай... хоть я его не переношу....  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## свобода

> мне пора в дурку?


 не-а. Вполне нормальные сны... ну не ромошки тебе полевые снятся и не мишки гамми с их чудесами. 



> 1. будто я начинаю целоваться с какой-то миленькой девушкой а потом оказывается что енто парень и мы начинаем заниматься любовью. парень-трансвестит получается


 неудовлетворённость.
вот 2-й и3-й.... не знаю...

----------


## Агата

> мне пора в дурку?


 неет, рановато пока еще!  :Big Grin:  почитай Фрейда!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

Ну...у Фрейда в основном сны объясняются на основе образов не относящихся к сексу...

----------


## Агата

> у Фрейда в основном сны объясняются на основе образов не относящихся к сексу...


 просто у него все всегда на сексе сходится=)частенько=)

----------


## свобода

> просто у него все всегда на сексе сходится=)частенько=)


 да по моему всегда.. он даже во фруктах секс видит..

----------


## MATARIEL

> да по моему всегда.. он даже во фруктах секс видит..


 Поэтому читаем Юнга...)))))))

----------


## свобода

Да мне однажды два дня снилось что я персиков объедаюсь при чём, так не хило. А поев персики, я оказываюсь в саду, где невидимый поезд сбивает кролика, который ест киви. Потом олени какие-то были, они вместо травы ели бананы.... Так вот, когда я поинтересовалась, а что бы могла это всё значить, мне по Фрейду ответили... ну в общем мне ответили жёстко))))

----------


## MATARIEL

Мда..у Фрейда всегда так....сам попытался анализировать свои сны с его помощью и пришел к весьма противоречивому выводу... о_О

----------


## свобода

Я тоже занималась таким анализом... плюнула и пошла гулять не заморачиваясь) Бредовые сны, они на то и бредовые чтоб сниться иногда)

----------


## MATARIEL

Было бы хорошо если бы сны запоминались, а то помню тока отрывки...

----------


## свобода

Я запоминаю всё в мельчайших деталях, даже цвет глаз, мне тоже сегодня сон снился, я его помню очень чётко, от А до Я

----------


## Агата

> он даже во фруктах секс видит..


 **приходит фрейд к дочке и спрашивает:
- что тебе снилось, доча?
 - пришел ко мне дядя негр и дет мне банан
 - ага, а какой банан?
 - ну , спелый такой, вкусный
 - ооо, это много значит! а что потом?
 - приходит ко мне дядя другой и опять дает банан...
 - какой банан?
 - тоже спелый, красивый, вкусный....
 - очень многообещающий сон!
 - а потом приходишь ко мне ты, папа, и даешь мне усохший скукожившийся банан!
 - да? ой, забудь про этот сон, доченька! он ничего не значит!**

----------


## MATARIEL

> Я запоминаю всё в мельчайших деталях, даже цвет глаз, мне тоже сегодня сон снился, я его помню очень чётко, от А до Я


 Везет.... у меня наверое в отрывках, которые я не помню, скрыт тайный смысл...о, да...зарождение вселенной и происхождение человека, и в них есть ответ о всем бытие....точно-точно, поэтому они наверное не запоминаются..)))))

----------


## Сибиряк

> Сообщение от свобода
> 
> он даже во фруктах секс видит..
> 
> 
>  **приходит фрейд к дочке и спрашивает


 дочь Зигмунда Фрейда Анна Фрейд тоже была знаменитым психологом.
У нас в городе продавалась её книга о детском психоанализе но я её не смог купить.Меня там интересовала статья о детском латентном периоде.

----------


## Сибиряк

> Сообщение от свобода
> 
> он даже во фруктах секс видит..
> 
> 
>  **приходит фрейд к дочке и спрашивает


 дочь Зигмунда Фрейда Анна Фрейд тоже была знаменитым психологом.
У нас в городе продавалась её книга о детском психоанализе но я её не смог купить.Меня там интересовала статья о детском латентном периоде.

----------


## Сибиряк

Короче сегодня ночью приснился такой сон:Весна 1945 года.Я толи в Праге толи в Вене.Город готовится освободить от фашистов Красная Армия,покрайне мере на окраинах города идут бои.Я в отряде местных подпольщиков-антифашистов,также у нас в отряде есть советские диверсанты-парашутисты.Мы врываемся в многоэтажную гостиницу в центре города,первый этаж занят немцами,Тут начинается такая батальная сцена,которую не в каждом кино увидишь.Мы стреляем в врага почти в упор,захватываем холл гостиницы и берем много пленных.Уши просто гудят от звуков выстрелов и матерных криков наших бойцов .В сновидении такой парадокс:германские солдаты во времена Второй мировой войны были одеты в коричневую униформу и металлические каски того же цвета,а немцы в моём сновидении одеты в синию меховую форму и синие меховые шапки.Под звуки стрельбы мы ставим немцев в линию спиной к стене и кричим врагам на верхних этажах,что бы немедленно сдавались ,иначе мы взорвём здание гостиницы.Я целюсь из немецкого автомата шмайсера в большой проем на лестничной площадке в холле здания,сверху глядят перепуганные люди-постояльцы гостиницы,которую мы захватили.Затем навожу шмайсер на большое окно,ведущее в служебные помещения,там тоже полно перепуганных людей.Далее отряд бежит какимито корридорами ,я не понимаю почему мы отступаем.И перед пробуждением я вижу как мы вместе с еще четырьмя бойцами садимся в автомобиль наподобии машины,на которой ездил Штирлиц.Меня мучает мысль-куда делись все остальнае люди из нашего отряда?На этом я и просыпаюсь.

----------


## Сибиряк

А накануне Дня сурка мне приснилось что я родственник Владимира путина и езжу с ним и медведевым по стране.И сам путин ласково накладывает мне еду в тарелку.

----------


## Агата

*Сибиряк*, рульные у тя сны.. особенно про медведева=)))))

а мне вот приснилось , что мне сказали , что у меня аллергия на время :shock:  :roll:

----------


## свобода

> а мне вот приснилось , что мне сказали , что у меня аллергия на время


 Интерестно)))) У меня было на жизнь=)

----------


## MATARIEL

> Интерестно)))) У меня было на жизнь=)


 Она была у многих))))

У меня все так же... поезда... бегство.. и природа))))

----------


## Психоделика

снилось мне седнячто я богиня Афина, и что война против циклопов и великанов...и еще была я влюблена в бога Марса
такой сон забавный, с приключениями, и прочим
ЗЫ: до этого в ближайшее время не читала греческие мифы и не играла а в Титан квест

----------


## Агата

> Интерестно)))) У меня было на жизнь=)


 серьезно)))??? забавные сны!=))

а мне вот сегодня приснилось что мы с подругой угоняли машину, причем обе водить не умели=) вот угоняем мы значит, а тут уже менты подъезжают. и откуда не возьмись взялся какойто парень, причем мы знали, что он тоже мент. и мы уж думали - все кердец, повяжут нас, а этот чел нам еще помог, сел за руль и мы оторвались от ментуры=)))))))))) а дальше я проснулась. мне раньше этот сон снился. и вот я помню что продолжение у него было.... чето то там про то, что мы с подругой и этим парнем уехали в какуюто закрытую зону - клуб, там было дофига тачек, травы, бухла и вообще место странное=)))

----------


## ER

Ой, а что мне снилось...
Что я - убийца, опасный террорист, переубивала кучу людей, под конец я убегаю от ментов, Омона, бегу, отстреливаюсь, и мне в спину автоматную очередь... я так картинно падаю, как в фильме, лежу и думаю: "Разве это была я?" и умираю...

НАдо меньше телик смотреть))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Агата

> НАдо меньше телик смотреть))))))))))))))))))


 точно точно!=)))

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> Интерестно)))) У меня было на жизнь=)
> 
> серьезно)))??? забавные сны!=))


 Серьёзно))) Я пришла к врачу, причём к хирургу. Сижу в очереди на приём, а все так подозрительно косятся на меня и что-то обсуждют. Из кабинета выходит мамаша с ребёнком и увидив меня он прокричал: "Мама, мама!!! Я боюсь, какая она страшная!" 
Ну подходит моя очередь, захожу, сажусь. Кабинет такой светлый, по всюду цветочки, горшочки ипрочее. 
Врач смотрит наменя, так пристально, что-то записал в карту и говорит: "Вам бы отдохнуть свобода, устали видимо" И вдруг я начинаю дико кашлять, врач подбежал ко мне, укольчик сделал. Сел на место и достал такое огромное зеркало. "Вот посмотрите на себя, ваш диагноз свобода - аллергия на жизнь" Я смотрю на себя в зеркалои прибываю в шоке... Я в таком чёрном балахоне, с чёрными длинными волосами и бледная как поганка. Глаза красные... жуть. А рядом стоит до боли знакомая вещица - коса))) Я встаю, выхожу из кабинета, открываю окно и падаю вниз... пока лечу расправляю крылья... огненные, такие красивые, как у фенекса)))

----------


## Агата

классный сон!=))) мне б такой приснился что ль :wink:

----------


## dunkel

про свою смерть, 1 раз приснилось как меня какой то хачик застрелил...
а самый бредовый сон, мне приснился сатана, и мы с ним перерезали весь наш город  :Smile: 
часто снится как я летаю среди молний по небу в ужаснейшую погоду...

----------


## свобода

> классный сон!=))) мне б такой приснился что ль


 ух... у меня таких снов наберётся.... куча) Я очеть чётко всегда запоминаю что мне снится и могу это воспроизвести в мельчайших деталях.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Вот мой свеженький!
Все началось с того что я сижу у подъезда с отцом и еще каким то народом укрывшись полиэтиленовым брезентом от дождя. Была очень сильная гроза, в дом неикто не заходил, тот разваливался. мне надоело быть под брезентом и я кое как добежал до подъезда. Потом дождь резко прекратился, все потемнело, сумерки. Я стоял на улице с другом, и у меня было дикое ощущение что что-то не так. Я оврю другу, что жизнь остановилась, посмотри на деревья, они не двигаются, ветра нет, время остановилось. Все вокруг и правда как будто замерло. Потом раздался звук, когда рвут бумагу, но сейчас порвался начал рваться наш мир. Я смотрю как на фоне улицы оторвался кусок нашего мира и его засосало во внутрь. На месте вырваного куска был яркий белый свет, а в центре какая то синяя точка.  Эта дыра начала потихоньку погащать наш мир. Я испугался, что же там ввнутри этой дыры? небытие? И тут зазвенел мой будильник и я проснулся. Очень расстроился, хотелось досмотреть сон до конца.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Волк-Одиночка*, интересный сон... наверняка потом долго отходил от него...

Мне сегодня снилось, как я шел по улице ночью... было очень-очень темно.. никого не было... желтый свет уличных фонарей мог освещать только небольшие участки... а между ними не было видно ничего... как будто там ничего и небыло... когда проходил по этим темным местам, то казалось как будто от туда невозможно выбраться... приходилось прилагать все усилия что бы выбраться оттуда.. 
В итоге я проснулся вымотанным...)

----------


## MATARIEL

Ох-хо...
сегодня снилась клетка... в ней скрипка... и кто то играл на ней грустную мелодию...

----------


## Агата

мне снилось , что мне на голову надели что то вроде шлема,и он у меня на голове то сжимался, то разжимался... реально чувствовала боль.
ну этот сон легко объясняется - просто давление скачет

----------


## Сибиряк

*Агата*А мне часто снится что кошки рвут мои гениталии .Это наверное символ моей мастурбации .Обидно-ведь кошки-мои любимые животные.

----------


## Сибиряк

Например ещё один сон про кошек:сегодня снилось что я иду по улице к своему дому прМира15 с Плешки.Короче я подхожу к тому месту где есть проход между девятиэтажкой там раньше был детский клуб и двухэтажкой Нового проезда и в проходе полно кошек.Я почему-то испугался и повернул в бок в палисадник.И тут я нечаянно наступил на котенка который был у стены двухэтажки.Там еще было два котенка .Что стало с котёнком на которого я наступил в сновидении я не знал .Прошел испуганно дальше и сбоку на меня накинулась белая кошка стала царапать и попыталась укусить,но я схватил её за морду и сжал пасть в ладонях.Кошка вырывалась.И тут со всех сторон ко мне стали медленно подходить другие кошки не издавая ни каких звуков.Я хотел было заорать с призывом о помощи но проснулся.. 
Не дай бог такое пережить наяву.А ведь бывали же случаи когда кошки стаями кидались на людей

----------


## Агата

*Сибиряк*, жесть сны у тя :shock: ты наверно когда то в детстве обидел какую нибудь кису и вот она мстит тебе :roll: шучу  :Smile:  

ща расскажу про свой сон... в нем есть немного из реальности, точнее из прошлого, немного чисто из того, чего никогда не было.
короче, снится мне , что я в своем городе, видимо еще в 11 классе. снится. как я травилась таблами, и я это все вижу, как это происходиоло как бы со стороны. все, что тогда происходило, все мелочи, все детали - все повторяется, но все это - со стороны. ну так вот, накидалась я значит таблами, вырубилась, очухалась,точнее мама растолкала в школу. меня малость повыворачивало, потом я на автопилоте чето там накрасилась, даж волосы уложила, еще произвела какието манипуляции со своим теломи в итоге - добралась до школы. там друзья меня встретили фразой:"ты какая то помятая. не выспалась?"на что я им кисло улыбнулась, дав утвердительный ответ - ага, мол. не выспалась(в отрубе часов 17 была, если не больше). потом все уроки провалялась на последней парте. вернулась домой. посралась с мамой. она меня заставляла есть. есть мне совсем не хотелось: тошнило от одного запаха пищи. но голод чувствовался. тмак что я чего то там немного поела. в следствие чего провела несколько часов в обнимку  с унитазом.потом резко наступил вечер, словно это уже другой день. я стою в своей комнате, разговариваю с подругой, прошу у нее за все прощения, ложу трубку, она перезванивает, я опять с ней прощаюсь, у нее истерика, я ложу трубку. снова перезванивает - разговариваем какое то время, потом, наперекор ее просьбам ложу трубку,и снимаю трубку с телефона, чтоб линия была как бы занята и подруга не смогла дозвонится(просто вытащить вилку из розетки было нельзя, потому что у нас 2 телефона в квартире. и если б она позвонила мама бы сняла трубку и подруга бы попросила б меня позвать и тут мама заходит в комнату , а я - на балкон понимаете ли вылажу - не годится. *мне прям снилось, как я все это думала, и опять все мои мысли были словно со стороны*)вообще дверь на балкон только в зале, но балкон длинный и из своего окна я как раз на него вылажу. ну вылезла я кароч, старалась как можно бесшумней, так . как когда лазила курить - чтоб родители не проснулись. встала на перилла, посмотрела вниз - мля, чето низко. ну ладно - пох. прыгнула. летела как попало: под нашим этажем есть несколько балконов, к которым привязаны бельевые веревки, так что я , если можно так выразится, несколько раз в результате столкновения с ними, перевернулась. все крутилось, вертелось и - бах - рожей в снег. больно мля. из носа хлынула кровь. прям хлынула - другого слова не подобрать. еще она и изо рта шла,но мне тогда подумалось, что это она из носа притекла=). упала на живот, валялась несколько минут(а может и часов.)в башке ахеренно пульсировало, и сначала снег был не белым с кровью, а черным в красную точечку и причем прыгающим. впрочем, таким было наверно все изображение вокруг меня. казалось, что весь мир дергается в такт моим пульсациям в башке. отошла, поднялась на ноги. ноги - целы, руки тоже, тока плечо ужасно ныло, ребрам тоже явно не пришелся понраву полет. еще жутко болел живот*я словно на самом деле чувствовала всю боль*. потом я оказалась в подъезде своей подруги. там еще она и ее парень были. мы зашли в ее квартиру. там было дофига бухла. и я сижу такая, думаю , что я за сраная неудачница - 2 попытки и до сих пор не сдохла. думаю, надо,значит, добить организм, пока слабый. накидалась водяры. ну, думаю такая, как подыхать на этот раз буду. думала, думала и придумала уйти в лес и замерзнуть(эта мысль мне пришла в голову, потому что кто то из тех, кто рядом там в комнате  находился, сказал что седня офигеть как холодно - аж -52.)вырвала вобщем листочек из чьейто тетрадки , написала предсмертную записку(содержание чето вроде:"в моей смерти прошу никого не винить. я всех вас люблю и искренне желаю вам счастья. а мне - пора. {имя подруги}, живи."еще так коряво написала, своим наверное самым корявым из всех моих самых корявых почерков=))оделась и ушла. подруга чето отанавливала, какая то канитель там была - не очень четко помню. сначала решила пойти по одной трассе(дом подруги прямо на окраине стоял), но потом вспомнила, что как раз по этой трассе дурка находится - и чето передумала :lol: еще рядом там парк, лесочек такой. там еще очень часто девочек насиловали - так нам мамы в детстве говорили :wink: (не, а парк серьезно - бордель без платы за аранду).ну на тот момент мне было пох, че там про него говорили . дошла я кароче до этого леса, а потом думаю: тут же карьер недалеко - пойду до него. проделав примерно полпути до карьера, мне в голову залезла мысль - а что если там круглосуточно работают - нати ведь могут, спасут еще. ну и плюс к этой мысли к тому моменту блуждать в поисках места подыхания меня уже как следует достало, да и холодно жесть как было.в общем на глаза мне попался открытый  вход под дом, куда я и отправилась. залезла кароч под дом и там упала на лед и начала потихой отрубаться. вырубилась. очухалась.... первая мысль:"мляяяяяяяяя. я опять жива."и к тому же уже протрезвевшая, замерзшая - чертовски хреновастенькое положение. началась истерика. наистерилась. чуть успокоившись вылезла из под дома. уже светало. осмотревшись, врубилась, что до карьера оставалось всего нечего - эта грустная мысль меня ввела в очередной приступ истерии. мелькнула мысль, что можно броситься в карьер, но самоубиваться больше не хотелось - инстинкт самосохранения заработал как обезумевший трудоголик. куда идти не знала, так что просто пошла не куда глаза глядят, а куда ноги вели, ибо глаза мои глядели только под ноги. шла, шла, потом услышала резкий тормоз шин и кучу матов. выйдя из транса, узрела, что маты направлены в мой адрес, а их отправитель - водитель тойоты, что только что меня едва не збил. "урод, что ж не сбил то? мразь" - такая добрая мысль пронеслась в моей башке. но тут я увидела, что нахожусь   на перекрестке около нашего единственного храма. есть у нас такой красивый, гордость Мирного - Храм Святой Троицы. (или собор - не помню точно, но вроде храм.)ну и я пошла туда. зашла в него значит, шаркая прошла к алтарю, встала на колени и как больная, с бешенной скоростью начала читать "Отче наш", при этом из глаз не пересавая текли слезы и было очень больно - и морально и физически. в храме я начала отогреваться и тут все тело, каждый миллиметр моей кожи словно погрузили в пламя - горело все. еще жестко скрутило  живот, так что я просто согнулась там в три погибели, ныли все части тела, которые вообще бывают. и я на самом деле чувствовала  боль. потом "Отче наш" сменилась фразой "Господи, помоги" - ее я тоже повторяла как заговоренная. причем я это все делала на каком то автопилоте, ни о чем не могла думать, потому что ниче не чувствовала кроме боли. в голове уже не прыгала темнота с красными точечками, было такое чувство, что башка просто раскаляется до бела, и ще взорвется. *тут я одновременно видела себя и состороны и изнутри себя, ну тоесть, то , что я на самом деле чувствовала*потом все залилось белым светом и резко темнота - словно кто тто погасил экран. остался только такой тихий писк, какой бывает у старых телевизоров, когда их выключаешь.
проснулась я далеко не сразу. может мне после этого еще что то снилось, но у меня такое чувство, что мне этот выключенный экран телевизора так и снился все оставшееся время. а вообще, я не знаю - может я и сразу проснулась. я вообще еще долгое время не могла понять, сплю я или нет. когда я открыла глаза, я не видела , где я, потму что была накрыта с головой одеялом. я и понять не могла, где я на самом деле - в Мирном или Омске, какое сейчас время, сплю или нет. вообще ниче не понимала. почему то очень боялась вылазить из под одеяла. башка болела нереально. в животе какая то муть. лицо, кисти рук и ноги жестко чесались. когда все же вылезла из под одеяла, увидела, что вся подушка залита кровью. зашла в ванну - все лицо, руки с какойто толи сыпью  .толи черт знает, чем, ну, лицо. руки в крови соответственно. потом меня еще и вывернуло.
но все, если подумать, можно подогнать. башка болит -ну у меня это часто, и кровь тоже часто, правда не втаких огромных количествах. сыпь - ну , мало ли  - съела чето не то, вот и высыпало. живот и рвота - видимо я лежала на спине и наглаталась крови.
жалко, что наволочка белая=((( 
самое неприятное, что у меня рвота от крови была только один раз, когда я действительно траванулась таблами и наглаталась крови, пока спала и пока мама меня не разбудила. 
очень долго после этого всего приходила в себя.
да и до сих пор как то выпала из реальности. очень странное ощущение.

----------


## MATARIEL

Ого... ну и сон)))
У меня такое бывает если я днем сплю... тогда реально выпадаешь из течения времени...

----------


## Сибиряк

А мне сегодня снилось что я участвую в убийстве царской семьи ,точнее в унечтожении их трупов.Мы поливаем трупы Николая Второго и его семьи кислотой.И они превращаюся в субстанцию,похожую на манную кашу.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Сибиряк*, видимо тебя в конец добила история... :wink:

----------


## Сибиряк

> видимо тебя в конец добила история


 нет я просто собираю фотографии членов Императорской семьи,специально по церквям езжу,очень раритетные и красивые фотопортреты.

----------


## Агата

аххахах.... мне седня приснилось, что  меня убивала моя лучшая подруга(хотя в принципе сейчас наверно мы с ней далеко не в дружеских отношениях)*ржет убиваясь в истерике ап клаву*. да еще с такой жестокостью *devil* кстати, еще так забвано - когда проснулась, у меня глотка нестерпимо болела в течении часа примерно (во сне она меня ножом убивала (красивый, здоровый нож такой был, почти кинжальной красоты). ну то есть сначала в живот (тока он вот как раз таки нихера не болел, несмотря на то, что она мне раз 5 его всадила), а под конец одним метким таким ударом прям в сонную артерию. любой маньяк позавидовал бы ее  способностям в этом сне). жаль, что не в жизни *devil*

----------


## ScreamwithMe

> Мне уже давно не снятся сны,или я их забываю.А раньше много чего снилось,если снится хороший сон,и ты просыпаешься в самый классный момент,то так досадно становится))).
> Очень много было реалистичных снов,даже иногда путался,видел ли я это во сне или дежавю.


 согласно определению-сон это то, чтобыло или то, что мы представляли в сильно искаженной форме... отсюда и дежавю.. А к примеру известно, что слепым сны не снятся..
Вообще тематика снов достаточно однообразна-моя девушка. Наверное ревность и чувство униженногсти-неполноценности меня добьют... Блин всё как-то напряженно сложно.

----------


## артур

мне недавно сон приснился про призраков...
со мно разговаривали призраки мертвой поварихи или горнечной, призраки детей, которых сожгли в котельный психушки...
и в этом же сне мне приснилось жуткое землетрясение и цунами, но это происходило не в россии, кстати в этот же день и случились первые и самые мощные толчки в китае и цунами, вызваное замлятресением...такой вот вещий сон..))

----------


## Сибиряк

я нахожусь в городе грозном в январе 1995 года(надо сказать,что в это время мне было 15лет,но в сновидении я нахожусь в своём возрасте).только-что провалился новогодний штурм города .в городе идут тяжелые бои-идет очередной штурм.я нахожусь в отряде радиоразведки,которая засекает радиопередачи противника.нашим отрядом засечена радиостанция противника ,вещающая с восточного пригорода города.поступает приказ найти радиостанцию ,захватить оборудывание и доставить его к своим (это напоминает мне фильм с майклом макконахью,где американские подводники пытаются захватить шифры германского командования на фашисткой подводной лодке)мы добираемся к месту боевой операции по подземным галереям ,по нашей информации радиостанция противника находится тоже под землёй.вот командир сообщает,что мы у самого места,где должна пройти боевая опперация,один из бойцов отряда включает компьютер и по нему изучает радиосигнал.через какое-то время я вместе с остальными поднимаюсь на поверхность.рядом с нами по правую сторону стоят несколько танков,нам обьясняют ,что это наше прикрытие здесь,далее прийдется двигаться самостоятельно на свой страх и риск.двигаемся далее.впереди раздаются выстрелы.я вижу как наши люди врываются в тоннель за мостом,похожим на наш мост через любосеевку.я тащу с каким-то мужиком тяжелый ящик,бросаю его и бегу вперёд .впереди из тоннеля появляются наши люди ,что-то несущие .я вбегаю на мост,мысль только одна-что-бы не снял снайпер справа ,бегу согнувшись на четвереньках так,что высунытый изо рта язык волочится по асфальту,мимо пробежали свои,а я всё продолжаю бег.затем поровнялся с какими-то людьми .приветствую их.они подходят ко мне и натягивают мою черную вязанную шапочку мне на глаза.сразу появляется мысль-чеченцы,я уже начинаю бежать обратно.впереди метрах в трёхсот бегут свои.между нами какие-то дети целятся из игрушечных пистолетов в спины нашим.на улице слышны звуки выстрелов и не смотря на это там полно народа.угрожая пистолетом,я оттесняю детей с дороги и бегу далее,пробегаю мост,своих не видно.впереди лежат убитые дети ,рядом в панике бегают взрослые .увидев гаишника,бегу к нему.на его машине написано:"черноморское побережье .город... далее не ясно.и тут до меня доходит ведь он из милиции генерала дудаева,ясно я окончательно отстал от своих... 
с этой мыслью я и просыпаюсь

----------


## Сибиряк

сновидение начинается черно-белой картинкой репортажа из северной ирландии .почему то показывают проезд между владимирской улицей и железнодорожным вокзалом в новосибирске. на улице лежат трупы. голос за кадром говорит,что террорист из ира открыл огонь по толпе и убил 5 и ранил(точное число не помню) человек 

далее я вижу себя в отряде британской полиции. стоит глубокая ночь. мы находимся в дачном поселке рядом с аэродромом белфаста.идет прочесывание местности.командир говорит,что в этом же месте недавно в засаду попал отряд полиции из пяти человек(нас тоже пятеро).террористы пытали наших людей перед тем как их прикончить. 
вдруг неподалёку что-то хруснуло.я в ужасе пригнулся.затем отряд подошёл к одной из дач.я посветил фонариком в окно и луч света выхватил магнитофон,стоящий на столе.я кричу своим людям : 
-стойте,дача заминирована! 
один из наших бойцов на залитой светом веранде показывает нам старинную гранату состоящую из металического шара и фитиля: 
-это бомба-"орловка",поставили специально на нас говорит он-была прикреплена к двери,пойду её разминирую 
он отходит вглубь веранды и затем раздается взрыв 

в потоках пламени мой взор проникает внутрь взорвавшийся дачи.к креслу привязан человек,напоминеющий мне роберта де ниро .его лицо скорчилось от невыносимой боли.раздается какой то гул,он нарастает.вдруг плоть на его бедре рвется и из неё появляются две бесконечные ленты красного цвета,уносящиеся ввысь. 

далее я вижу как огненая волна взрыва отходит от эпицентра .двое наших людей высунулись в полный рост из кустов,где залегли,когда отряд подошёл к даче.движущиеся пламя накрывает их

----------


## Omega

блин, впереди чистая ровная траса, вокруг красота неописуемая. чувствуеш какую-то легкость и свободу, ветер розвевает волоси. жмеш по газам, а оно едит 30км... нафиг мне мотороллер? от облом... и слезть неможеш.

----------


## U.F.O.

мне частенько снятся кашмары. с одинаковым сюжетом. в одном стиле. снача вроде всё нормално. потом у мея начинаетя параноя што за мной следят. оказывается што так оно и есть. и это што мне близкое (близкий мне человек или премет ). потом оказывается што на самом деле это мой страх. и я его боюсь в любом обличий. я закрываю глаза, а когда открываю его уже нету. я обарачиваюсь, а он за спиной т.д. в конечном итоге меня парализует я пытаюсь двигать конечностями, но не получается.  понимаю што это сон. но ОЯИПУ как мне страшно! я пытаюсь пронуца, но не получается. в конечном итоге всеми правдами я просыпаюсь, но все движения которые я пытался сделать там делаю в реале на автопилоте. т.е. если я дергал конечностми, то я обязательно ударяюсь кончностями об стену.... и т.д. 
зы. должен заметить што даже когда я в реале моя связь с реальностью временами очень мала.

----------


## Деметра

Мне  часто снятся сны о конце света. Много  НЛО в небе, люди в ужасе и панике  прячутся , ищут укрытие. Адские машины в небе  с прожекторами выискивают  на земле  новые  жертвы.  Испуганные родители отправляют  своих детей в подземные бункеры,  в надежде на их спасение. Кому - то снятся подобные сны?

----------


## U.F.O.

снятся.... создателям фильма Война Миров. всёищё наверное снятся

----------


## Деметра

> снятся.... создателям фильма Война Миров. всёищё наверное снятся


 А я этот фильм вообще не смотрела. Не люблю фантастику.  :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

> Раза 2 -3 было еще такое:
> 
> Лежу на кровати, потом пытаюсь пошевелиться и понимаю, что не могу этого сделать, все тело оказывается полностью парализованным. Хочу попытаться позвать на помощь, но не хватает сил даже издать легкого звука. При этом вижу комнату, потолок,...
> Так потом и не смог понять что это было: сон или не сон.
> 
> Интересно, у кого-нибудь было подобное?


 тут про это расписано подробно. http://forum.real-unreality.ru/showthread.php?p=238

----------


## Деметра

> Раза 2 -3 было еще такое:
> 
> Лежу на кровати, потом пытаюсь пошевелиться и понимаю, что не могу этого сделать, все тело оказывается полностью парализованным. Хочу попытаться позвать на помощь, но не хватает сил даже издать легкого звука. При этом вижу комнату, потолок,...
> Так потом и не смог понять что это было: сон или не сон.
> 
> Интересно, у кого-нибудь было подобное?


 У меня такое тоже бывает. Скорее всего, это  осознанные сновидения ,Во время  внетелесного переживания  происходит  отделение тонкого тела от тела физического  (сонный паралич  в осознанных сновидениях  http://www.sunhome.ru/psychology/15292) Вообще, эта тема  интересная. Очень рекомендую книгу Роберта Аллана Монро ''Путешествия вне тела''  Сама была жутким скептиком до тех пор ,пока  не пережила подобный опыт.

----------


## Tuuska

А вот к чему снится бесконечно долгий процесс оттягивания пантографа?

----------


## Loner

у меня однажды был зацикленный сон. просыпаюсь, делаю кофе, вдруг опять просыпаюсь, и понимаю, что это был сон. я немного не в себе, так как всё было очень натурально, не было ощущения нереальности. опять встаю, иду делать кофе, уже внимательно присматриваюсь к деталям, вроде не сплю. и опять просыпаюсь в кровати. на этот раз по настоящему. весь день было ощущение подвоха, что вот-вот опять проснусь. такое было только раз. очень неприятные ощущения.
так как "страдаю" так называемыми осознанными сновидениями, то отчетливо помню ощущения, когда сплю. а тут всё было очень реально.

----------


## U.F.O.

мой компьютер был заражон птичим грипом, у него беспределничал сд-ром и агрессивно хрепел флоповод.. хотя флоповод я снял года 4 назад.. а ещё комната такая.. сказачная.. как под травой. меня охватил доусрачный страх и паралич снова... проснулся на полу.. спать больше не хотел.. =\

----------


## Serg

Вот мне что то вообще ничего не снится.  :Frown:

----------


## 999

Некоторое время назад пытался заниматься выходом в Астрал. Получилось это ровно настолько, чтобы признать существование этого феномена, но не более, регулярные и практичные выходы не получились. 
Но сны с тех пор стали очень яркими, живу кусочки жизни в различных знакомых мне мирах, вполне себя в этих снах осознаю и испытываю многие физические ощущения, вплоть до боли, вижу этот "сон" последовательно даже после нескольких просыпаний,  но есть одно "но": когда я в том мире, я не помню об этом.

----------


## 999

> открой для себя осознанные сновидения


 Так не получилось же, хотя усилий приложил немало.

----------


## [email protected]

А мне уже пару лет снится оди н и тот же кошмар - то, что мне в дыхательное горло попадает что то очент колюче - металлическо - опасное, типо небольшого мотка колючей проволоки (реже - ядовитое насекомое). я инстиктивно пытаюсь это отхаркнуть, просыпаюь, и по инерции еще отхожу какое то время, пару раз чуть то тошноты не дошло, желчь отхаркивал.

----------


## [email protected]

> снятся.... создателям фильма Война Миров. всёищё наверное снятся


 Ему уже 64 года как ничего не снится, Герберт Джордж Уээллс умер в 1946 году, а пепел его развеян над Ла - Маншем.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Я тоже пытался выйти в астрал..   максимум чего достиг это тоже лишь признать что что то там всет акие есть..  Много читал по этой теме, астральная проекция, осознонное сноведени от Елены Мир..  но все равно чего то не хватает..

----------


## огрызок тепла

Собак, ты проверь желудок тогда. вдруг язва намечается какая-нибудь.
а я во сне часто дерусь. ну в последнее время.
и работа еще  снится. вот будто бы всем своим участком в лес ушли. и настроение было какое-то крайнего  поху...пофиги...ну вообщем безразличия. и безысходности. вот теперь мне кажется, что нас всех уволят осенью. когда бабье лето будет.
а еще я машиной управляю во сне. но это потому что мне очень  машинку хочется. у всех есть машинки, а у меня еще нет((((

----------


## огрызок тепла

мне сегодня собаки снились. сразу много!
штук семь или восемь наверное. темные  кажется были. хотя может и светлая была. и я их будто бы выгуливаю. в лес идем вдоль трассы. побегать хотим.там еще кто-то был. со мной и собаками. но я не помню, кто это. так вот там была огромная черная собака, на овчарку похожая. я называла ее почему-то Найда, она была единственная, кого я по имени называла. да что же за имя такое для собаки?Найда...впервый раз такое имя слышу...а во сне придумалось как-то...к чему же собаки снятся...

----------


## Дима_

Мне поезд снится, который меня давит. Причем в разных вариациях! Сам поезд это то, что меня убьёт. Место, в котором я нахожусь - из него невозможно выйти! Поезд прибывает через минуту, я знаю это и знаю что умру страшной смертью, будет очень больно. Заканчивались они все одинаково, но с разным сюжетом.
1. Я стою на рельсах. Огорожены они холмиками, высота которых всего 3 метра. Рельсы бесконечны, холмики тоже. Я хочу уйти. Но земля очень влажная и мои ноги соскальзывают, хотя надо подняться на мизерную высоту. Я забираюсь и вроде уже ушел из опасного места, но меня как будто тянет вниз. Меня тянет к месту смерти, где меня раздавит поезд.
2. Я в метро на станции. Никого нет. Я один. Освещение слабое. Платформера начинает качаться и я могу упасть на рельсы, скоро придет поезд.
3. Я сижу на попе, слева и справа от меня рельсы, вплотную. Чтобы удерживаться, я опираясь руками, раскинутыми в стороны. Руки, естественно лежат на рельсах. Поезда с огромной скоростью проезжают мимо меня с интервалом в 1 секунду. Я поднимаю руки чтоб их не отрезало и с ужасом думаю что сейчас ошибусь и руку отрежет.

Ещё снится что я хочу от всех спрятаться, прохожу сквозь пол (как в шутере, когда из-за бага или чита проваливаешься вниз) или становлюсь невидимым. Или бывает иду с группой людей, они заходят куда нибудь, в помешение и закрывают за собой дверь. Я подхожу, открываю...и людей нет. Я один. Они как будто телепортировались за миллионы километров от меня. Интерестно, с поездом это имеет связь?

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

Раз уж тема называется "Cамый бредовый сон", то пожалуй напишу самый мой бредовый сон(простите за повторение)! Мне короче приснилось как будто я лечу в космосе, просто, с помощью сверхсилы, не на корабле, а так, и вот, в следующий момент я влетаю в какуюто космическую станцию, причом сам незнаю почему, меня просто туда тянет, и в следующие мнгновение я вижу всех героев ужастиков, т.е. Фреди Крюгера, Джипер Криперса и т.д., вообщем всех, кого я видел за свою жизнь в ужасах!
А если в общем, то в своих снах, чего я только не видел и кем я только не был! Очень много раз у меня была супер сила, я типа мог летать, и сносить здания одним ударом, причем это всегда соправождалось какимнибудь страшным продолжением, в разных снах разным! Ещё несколько раз был вампиром, преследовал людей, причём никогда их не кусал и не убивал, всегда не добегал до них, хз знает почему! Много раз гнал на машине по встречке и всегда всех обгонял, хотя с трудом, один раз упал на машине с моста, высотою в несколько км и выжил. Гонял на мотоциклах!
Один раз приснилось, как будто я в сказачной стране, короче бродил я по ней несколько минут(во сне, хотя проспал я на тот момент несколько часов). И зашёл в какой то здоровый гриб, это был чейто дом и там наткнулся на стражника, такого рыцаря в доспехах, и в следующее мнгновение я сам оказался в доспехах, и я начал с ним сражаться, он меня проткнул мечём, я испытал боль, проснулся в поту и сначала мне показалось, что по мне течёт кровь, я испугался, а потом понял, что это только пот!
Вообщем мне снится много снов, я только ради них и ложусь спать, просто щас все не вспомню!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Самый бредовый сон..да это можно назвать самым бредовым сном-причем не только сон-а сбывшиеся мои мысли.Лет в 14 я смотрела передачу про транссексуалов-после передачи смотря как моя старшая сестра собирается с друзьями на дискотеку,а я как всегда всю свою молодость просиживая сижу дома,заедаю обиду сладким и сижу у телевизора,сказала себе-я убью себя если встречу такого и полюблю.Через 6лет я с ним познакомилась.Да,самый бредовый сон-мне снилась вся его жизнь и встреча с ним.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Самый бредовый сон мой сбылся

----------


## огрызок тепла

мне вот аквариум снился. будто бы там мальки появились. разные. гуппи, меченосцы, барбусы может быть. много так всяких.
и все было бы хорошо, только  там какая-то розовая фигня плавает, на гуппи похожа и сомик. и они между собой размножаться не могут!
а еще я экзамен какой-то сдавала. контрольную писала.  и там задачки какие-то сложные были. я ничего решить не смогла. проснулась вся такая печальная, осознала свою тупость и недалекость так сказать. единственное, что я запомнила из вопросов контрольной-нужно было что-то посчитать, если коэффициент трения равен 0,48.  это я потом в гугле посмотрела и пришла к выводу, что эти 0,48 -средний коэффициент трения тормозных колодок. весь день находилась в подавленном состоянии. ну  чему тут радоваться, тупости что ли? чуть не побила машинку, создала аварийную ситуацию на дороге, неаккуратно перестроилась. а потом еще припарковаться нормально не  могла между мусоркой и машинками.  отловила какого-то парнишку и попросила машину поставить нормально.  вот присниться какая-то чущь, а потом тупишь весь день. было бы из-за чего...
просто мне все-таки интересно. это же мой сон был. значит  это мой мозг выдумал задачки, которые я решить не смогла? так вот имели ли эти задачки решение и могла ли я их решить на самом деле?

----------


## AD286

мне как-то сон снился почти месяц каждую ночь - будто бы стою я на берегу и на меня летит дракон. и вот он долетает, раскрывает пасть и почти проглатывает меня - в этот момент я просыпался

----------


## огрызок тепла

мне сегодня приснилось, что я колпак потеряла с колеса. а потом оказалось, что у меня машинка светится, свет в салоне под утро сам по себе зажегся.хорошо,что аккумулятор не сел.

----------


## Stas

кто съел? О_о
мне не так давно приснилось, что девушка с которой я общался по сети занимается сексом с одним мужиком с моей работы у меня на глазах! ... с тех про я их обоих ненавижу!

----------


## Selbstmord

Мне очень часто снятся бредовые сны. Последнее время я много летаю во сне и это так круто...каким образом я только не летал: 1) на метле как Гарри Поттер, 2) просто так как супермен, 3) на резиновом канате (гравитации нет, я был обвязан этим "канатом" за пояс, неведомая сила меня оттянула и отпустила, а это ведь резинка по сути и я улетел очень очень далеко, до каких то деревьев, улетел сквозь них, НО сон как то дал мне понять, что я об эти деревья разбился (но я летел сквозь них!) и я проснулся), 4) я прыгнул с крыши своего дома (12 этажей в нем) и, достигнув земли, проснулся в поту и мне было страшно. Еще мне снились апокалипсисы - я видел в собственном доме дыры в полу, потом половину снесенного этажа (ну знаете, как у автомобилей, крышу сорвало, так и дома - не было потолка, а этаж предпоследний!), еще мы вместе с родными отстраивали этаж. Еще в отрывке этого сна я катался на черном харлее по ночному пустому городу.
Вот еще - 15 ноября мне приснилось такое: я видел белую собаку, она ела мясо. Рядом сидел белый щенок, точнее он был похож на маленькую дамскую собачонку, но весь белого окраса. И еще рядом был белый котенок...он был немного запачканый, и жалобно мяукал...а я тоже ел мясо, но я не мог дать его котенку. Он так мяукал, что мне стало его очень жалко, но я все равно не мог дать ему мясо, хотя очень хотел. Я не смог есть мясо, я клал его в рот, но дальше оно не шло. Оно просто вываливалось обратно изо рта. Я кладу его в рот, а оно обратно вываливается. И все это происходило на красивой яркой зеленой траве...

P.S. надеюсь хоть кто то все прочитал...)

----------


## Фрирайдер

Довольно часто снилось, что член отвалился. Тьфу блин! Стремно так. Потом, когда просыпался, большое облегчение, что всё на месте. Сейчас снится, что одна нога длиннее другой и ходить невозможно. Хрень какаято.

----------


## Unity

Бредовый сон? «27-я» профи по этому…  :Big Grin:  Как Вам, например, авиакатастрофа военно-транспортного самолёта серии «Ан» в Частном Секторе захудалого городка?.. Снилась сегодня, – вначале бешеный рёв, от которого больно в ушах, затем дребезжание стёкол, затем странные манёвры многотонной бело-серебристой махины в воздухе, – и Удар!!! Бешеный взрыв, выбивший стёкла, сорвавший ударной волной шифер с моей ветхой избушки, – и мо-о-оре горящих обломков вокруг! Словно бы кто-то растоптал ногами огромный костёр, – и теперь везде светятся угольки! Я бегу в дом за фотоаппаратом, делаю снимки, где-то воют сирены, грибовидное облако чёрного дыма вперемешку с клубами огня подымается метров на сто в высоту…

----------


## Selbstmord

Обалдеть...как бы этот сон вещим не оказался, тьфу-тьфу.

----------


## Unity

> Обалдеть...как бы этот сон вещим не оказался, тьфу-тьфу.


 Странный сон и реальная авиакатастрофа вскоре после него (http://www.rian.ru/incidents/20101128/301980746.html)…  :Confused:  Мурашки по коже… Как думаете, – это всего лишь «случайность», всего только «совпадение»?.. Быть может, имеет место быть усмотрение причинно-следственных связей там, где их в действительности нет?.. Однако детерминизм, обусловленность, механицизм всего нашего странного мира свидетельствует о ином: «не бывает дыма без огня», ничто не происходит «просто так», «по случайности», без причины – да и не каждый день сняться вдруг крушения военно-транспортных самолётов В Городской Черте, а не над морем иль где-то в горах, или над тайгой… :EEK!: 
P.S. Наверное, стоит со всей серьёзностью относиться к своим Странным Снам, – ведь не зря же Природа «оснастила» нас этой «опцией»…
P.P.S. В научной фантастике неоднократно упоминалось, – «…Используя баллистическое оружие вне Земли (ОМП, по сути своей, в силу энергий), в соответствии с законами Ньютона любой выпущенный снаряд будет мчаться сквозь космос тысячи лет, покамест не врежется во что-либо, причинив колоссальные разрушения – потому, стреляя, Вы, скорее всего, непременно Убьёте, – Кого-то, Где-то, Когда-то»… Быть может, то же относится и к нашим снам? Быть может, сны, – это в действительности вполне реальные Фрагменты «On-line Восприятия», – Чьего-то, Где-то, Когда-то?.. Обрывки данных, «заснятых» органами чувств некого стороннего человека, случайно «переданные» сознанию кого-либо на стороне, – и пространство-время этому гипотетическому феномену не помеха? Быть может, на днях кто-либо действительно будучи ошеломлённым рёвом двигателей на дворе, вышел на улицу, увидел «снижающийся словно кирпич» самолёт, также увидел, как он во мгновение «смялся», «ушел в землю», моментально «став плоским», соприкоснувшись с землёй; «рассыпался», словно разбитая ваза сотней дымящих обломков, словно бы кубик льда иль снежок, запущенный в стену; также видел выжженную Чёрную землю с сотнями маленьких огоньков и костров, также побежал в дом за фотоаппаратом, слыша рядом сирены...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну мне сегодня снилось, что меня папа учил водить машину. Я ехал с ним по дороге, я за рулем, он рядом на пассажирском сидении. Приехали в супермаркет. Когда зашли туда, там было все как обычно и я проснулся. Так вот, я не вижу смысла в этом сне вообще. И сегодня ничего такого у меня не было.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а мне снились огромные собаки.  мы ростом одинаковые были. то есть не я маленькая, как собака, а собаки ростом с меня. огромные псы. несколько штук. и вот будто бы я иду по дорожке, а они на меня кидаются. чего-то лопочут по своему, по собачьи, лапы мне так по-дружески на плечи складывают, руки и щеки лижут. вообщем какие-то дружелюбные и сильно приставучие. ну не бывает таких огромных собак же. они еще какие-то черно-белые были. коровья расцветка прям. и судя по всему на задних лапах ходить умели.

----------


## XoMKa

Ох мне как то приснился сон что меня взяли в плен и застрелили с ak-47(это я запомнил)  :Big Grin:  ох когда застрелили все было черным и первая мысль была "Эй Бог какого хера, давай реще?"(тоже очень запомнил)  :Big Grin: 
И еще один хорошо запомнил  :Big Grin:  Тема такая ... Я в каком-то заброшенном особняке с другом, мы типа фбровцы  :Big Grin:  входим туда и тут вылетает клоун (ахаха) выпускает огонь из рта и берет моего друга в наручники слава яйцам проснулась а то бы чокнулся
Ну а самый который запомнился хрен знает когда приснился(более 10 лет назад точно) Мы с моим батей идем по пустыне, у меня в голове звучит спокойная музыка(типа Robert Miles - Children) ну вот идем идем и тут из ниоткуда возникает типа забегаловка и там повар с такими усами как у пицерийщеков дальше не понмню бред ))))

----------


## Selbstmord

*XoMKa*, это похоже на стандарную реакцию после компьютерных игр (шутеров) и просмотра боевиков. Мне это знакомо. Помню, какой то период времени мне снились зомби-апокалипсисы, армагеддонны и другие вариации конца света. А все дело в том, что я обожаю зомби-тематику, фильмы-катастрофы и прочие подобные вещи.

----------


## огрызок тепла

я вчера строго соблюдала постельный режим. выходной на работе был. а все почему?
а потому что мне приснился сон, что я заболела и у меня очень высокая температура. почти умираю прям. вот  я несколько раз просыпалась, а потом вспоминала, что болею и снова засыпала. в результате часов до четырех дня в кроватке валялась. это ж я потом только поняла, что никакой температуры у меня не было и вообще я достаточно здоровое создание. такой сон реалистичный просто был, что теперь кажется, что у меня реально была температура, просто на уровне подсознания организм сообщил это мозгу, а мозг уже принял решение не выпускать меня из кровати пока не полегчает.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Не знаю самый ли бредовый...или нет, но довольно таки бредовый. Сон уходит корнями в мою жизнь, но связан с ней, так что начну рассказ с эпизода из своей жизни.

Я был тогда совсем маленький, а она тоже, это бел детский садик. Я так хотел с ней дружить, а она отвергала меня, я конечно расстраивался, но вот однажды она ко мне подошла и заговорила. "Ураа, как хорошо" - подумал я, но потом я посмотрел на неё и увидел, что она одела уродское платьеце в ублюдский горошек. Всё... я расхотел с ней дружить. 

Прошли годы и мне снится всё та же огромная комната, но вся наполненная детьми...они бегают, прыгают, играют..всем так весело. И вот ОНА... в том же платьеце в горошек, но на сей раз платьеце показалось мне нормальным, но общению помешала другая деталь, а именно - её огромная(метра 4. в то время как её рост и метра-то не превышал) нога.Я не хотел с ней общаться, а она... весьма настойчиво ковыляла за мной. Я бежал,кричал, но никто не обращал внимания. Там все бегали и кричали, а меня как будто и не было. Какие-то бабули рассматривали журналы, но тоже не замечали меня. В отчаянии я прыгнул под батут и испытал ощущение того, что я падаю...вам это может знакомо? Это страшно, но я не проснулся. Дальше была надпись "Video" и я моментом оказываюсь в белом жигули. Впереди перекрёсток и там пробка, а водила давит на газ и говорит, что всё норм.) было страшно. И мне опять казалось, что я падаю. Но мы проскочили насквозь. Дальше был ещё один перекрёсток, а скорость ещё больше, но я не выдержал. Испугался и проснулся)

----------


## Римма

Сегодня снились очень странные сны... пара про близких людей, ну неважно...
Один сон запомнился очень - до этого не играла ни во что такое и не смотрела бевики)))

***

Здание окруженное полем, вокруг поля каменный забор, на крыше здания - снайперы с винтовками... Каким-то образом я оказываюсь в этом здании. Внутри все в стиле хай-тек - такой "предбанник" - пропускной пункт, стол, за ним - охрана, много людей в какой-то форме, некоторые в шлемах, прозрачная дверь, за ней - длинный коридор...
В углу такие стойки как для ножей, только с мечами любых видов  и форм... Беру один меч, хотя драться не умею, но все же... Меня пропускают в этот коридор (там все как бы насильно, то есть в здании я не по доброй воле, оттуда не выпускают, пока не пройдешь этот коридор и т.п. то есть и рада бы уйти, но не выпустят пока). В длинном коридоре как бы комнаты, открывающиеся по мере продвижения, в каждой такой маленькой комнате по одному или нескольку соперников, с которыми надо драться, у всех свои приемы и оружие... и я с этим мечом, которым толком не владею))) Короче вроде как-то я все-таки с огромными усилиями, но прошла этот коридор, и меня выпустили... а потом я вроде как опять в этом здании, но с друзьями, двое-трое (уже командное прохождение), они выбирают оружие, а мне тааак не хочется опять туда идти)))))

***

Ну и еще сон был про маму - не хочу говорить, и еще какой-то сон летний - что вроде как мы со своим на даче, тепло, солнце, и уходим куда-то в лес, идем, а там город вместо леса какой-то... потом что я опять не то в школе не то в каком-то учебном заведении, и мы с другими учащимися выступаем - поем что-то по четверо - мысль - я ж петь не умею, а потом - ну и ладно, спою как есть)))) потом вообще что где-то спала долго, а когда проснулась - пошла куда-то , навстречу люди все как из Индии, с опахалами, чтоб пыль смахивать с одежды (пыли на улицах и правда много) и чуть ли не слоны индийские навстречу)))

были еще пара моментов, но несущественные)))
Вот)))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я сижу в парке на лавке и ем мороженое-рожок.Рядом сидит незнакомец и улыбается мне самой прекрасной улыбкой на свете.и рассказывает мне что его прапрапрабабушка была княгиней и похоронена у них на кладбище.
Война.Несколько военных едут на машине.она подрывается на мине.Всё горит.В госпиталь привозят парня.Он лежит и думает я так молод и сейчас умру.Врач думая что тот без сознания говорит что этому не долго осталось.Парень весь обугленный и обгорелый,от него запах паленого мяса и крови,солярки,всё слышит.Он парит над врачами и видит со стороны что они делают.В конце я слышу его позывной.Не скажу какой.Я просыпаюсь ничего не понимая и что это было вся в слезах,удивляясь тому,что у меня текут слезы.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Как бы я хотела чтобы он снова мне приснился..как же пусто внутри..я больна..психически больная ненормальная идиотка..ненавижу себя..

----------


## Игорёк

> психически больная ненормальная идиотка..ненавижу себя..


 А что ненормального-то ? военная романтика. очень даже ничего. обострение чувств в следствии кризиса. сколько фильмов про это снято. Мы бы наверное хотели жить больше чем другие, окажись в такой ситуации))

----------


## Игорёк

Я не помню раасказывал нет про свой сон - когда очутился ночью на улице голый (в одной майке), и за мной увязался педик с пуделем, и я погнался за ним чтобы избить.. вот это идиотизм ))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Я не помню раасказывал нет про свой сон - когда очутился ночью на улице голый (в одной майке), и за мной увязался педик с пуделем, и я погнался за ним чтобы избить.. вот это идиотизм ))


  :Big Grin: жесть..Я вы не хотела чтобы мне приснился эпизод из его прошлого.я бы хотела чтобы он мне приснился.смотреть на него,радоваться его улыбке,обнимать и не отпускать.и слушать его голос.

----------


## Игорёк

ну я догадываюсь о ком ты говоришь )

----------


## Serafim

я погнался за ним чтобы избить (с)
бывает же такое xD

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я пол ночи смеялась от твоего сна,очень смешно.А как выглядел педик?еще и с пуделем,нет ну это жесть просто :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: Главное чтобы сон вещим не оказался

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Приснилось что меня пристрелил какой-то лысый здоровенный мужик.а я была блондинкой.и смерть,страх и как будто отключается экран телека.Чего-то вообще ничего ясного не снится..наверное нет будущего)И дежавю это постоянно.с башкой наверное плохо..

----------


## Blood

Самые страшные сны,когда снилоcь,что мама умерла...Одно время каждую ночь.Но,говорят,что это к долголетию этого человека.А так,много чего было.Бегала и от маньяка(типа,бег от проблем),бывала и на корабле у гуманоидов с подругой,где над нами опыты жесткие проводили.Очень хорошо запомнился сон,где я убивала монстров в таком заброшенном и мертвом городе,при этом ощущала себя мужиком 30-летним.Но когда очутилась в санузле,который был весь измазан кровью,как,собственно,и иные помещения,и посмотрела на себя в зеркало,то оказалось,что я 10-летняя девочка с двумя тесаками в руках :Big Grin:  Возможно,после кошмаров и чувствуешь себя немного убитым,но они-постоянные и самые сильные,запоминающиеся сны.И,блин,не хочу от них отказываться,мда

----------


## Игорёк

> Я пол ночи смеялась от твоего сна,очень смешно.А как выглядел педик?еще и с пуделем,нет ну это жесть простоГлавное чтобы сон вещим не оказался


 дело было так - оказываюсь я в своем дворе, а место у нас такое офигеное! - по правую сторону лес, по левую - одна из самых красивых и старых улиц Новосибирска, проспект (ну это я так, похвастаться))..
 Ночь, холод, я в одной майке, иду домой, около своего подъезда вижу мужичка, с пуделем на поводке. Ну как бы дело не моё - подхожу к подъезду - он тудаже. Я дверь открываю - "проходите" говорю. Он ехидно улыбаясь - " нет нет ! проходите вы!!". Ну это всё к чему - я-то только в майке, то есть подниматься по лестнице за мной как бы не очень культурно )), Я - проходи! он - нет (улыбается). Ну, думаю, ладно, хрен с стобой, захожу, поднимаюсь, идя по лестнице оглядываюсь как бы невзначай назад, а тот нестесняясь смотрит мне под майку, с таким интересным выражением лица, и улыбается). Разозлило, решил вмазать этому уроду. Дальше ничего интересного - аффект - погоня - пробуждение...

----------


## Игорёк

Ну вообщем-то дело в том что он именно домогался, гомофобии у меня нет.

----------


## Римма

Blood

Да уж, когда снится, что близкие умирают - это страшно ((
Про убийство монстров - зрелищно)))

а кошмары - столько адреналина, да )) экшн)))

----------


## Хвост

> а кошмары - столько адреналина, да )) экшн)))


  - экшн у тя был когда сфинктер зашивали сразу в 5 местах.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blood

Хвост,ну,блин,ты,явно,к Римме не ровно дышишь :Wink:  Прям,как в детстве,когда  мальчик дергает девочку за косы или пытается задеть)))/Римма,ага)Вообще,у каждого интересные сны)Индивидуальные))

----------


## Tori

Раньше много хороших снов снилось. Но самые мои любимые были апокалиптического характера,связанные с наводнениями. Помнится меня в детстве очень впечатлила информация, что во время формирования Земли по поверхности гуляли километровые волны. С тех пор у меня это прямо фетишем стало в снах) Черное грозовое небо,ветер и темная огромная стена воды надвигающаяся на город издалека, мечущиеся в панике по улицам  люди. Поначалу страшно было, а потом стал просто упиваться подобными сновидениями)

----------


## Voland-791

Мне приснилось что за много кто то бижал с мачета я остановился, и в этот мемент проснулся потому, что меня уже зарезали во сне.

----------


## Unity

Недавно приснилась мёртвая Москва...  :EEK!: 
Сотни чёрных дымных столбов, стихийные пожары. Тысячи брошенных автомобилей на МКАД с открытыми дверцами, разрушенные мосты с опрокинутыми лодками, катерами, телами людей. 
Особо тронуло, до слёз, – кремлёвские звёзды на земле, упавшие, разбитые, превращённые в груду битого стекла...  :Frown:

----------


## mertvec

> Недавно приснилась мёртвая Москва... 
> Сотни чёрных дымных столбов, стихийные пожары. Тысячи брошенных автомобилей на МКАД с открытыми дверцами, разрушенные мосты с опрокинутыми лодками, катерами, телами людей. 
> Особо тронуло, до слёз, – кремлёвские звёзды на земле, упавшие, разбитые, превращённые в груду битого стекла...


 Интересно, что это было: революция или война?

----------


## mertvec

> Есть даже такие за кот-е стыдно...рассказывать я их естественно не буду...


 Содомия с умственно отсталым карликом? XD

----------


## Silesta

А мне снилось как будто я рву паспорта, причем выдираю только фотки

----------


## yourschizophrenia

О, у меня много странных снов... и я их все очень люблю. некоторые не покидают меня до тех пор, пока я их как-то не переварю, основном посредством стихов, фотографий или рисунков.

_часто в моих снах присутствуют люди из прошлого.
я рву их записи, альбомы, собираюсь убить людей, которые их окружают . но у меня одна пуля.останавливаюсь. странное чувство неправельности.
затем меня охватывает пламя.
тяжелые ожоги.
и больше никого рядом.
потом чернота. дальше всё черно-белое.
я лежу в колыбели (не знаю как я туда поместилась, я не была ребенком)
медленно умираю.
дети игравшие вокруг замолкают, расходятся к стенам и прижимаются к ним. затем медленно гаснет свет.
и тут, в темноте, приходит осознание, что та пуля предназначалась мне.
а ни кому-то ещё.
но раньше я этого не поняла. отчаяние. из-за того, что теперь уже поздно._

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

Мне один раз очень странный сон приснился...

Помню, что дрался с каким-то мужчиной на мечах... И тут раз пропускаю филигранный удар от оппонента, и моя голова летит с плеч. В итоге, падает на пол, несколько раз переворачивается и....я чувствую, что моё сознание в этой голове. Т.е. я смотрю на своё тело, как оно падает. Интересный сон, и может быть пророческий. Я сошёл с ума.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Мне один раз очень странный сон приснился...
> 
> Помню, что дрался с каким-то мужчиной на мечах... И тут раз пропускаю филигранный удар от оппонента, и моя голова летит с плеч. В итоге, падает на пол, несколько раз переворачивается и....я чувствую, что моё сознание в этой голове. Т.е. я смотрю на своё тело, как оно падает. Интересный сон, и может быть пророческий. Я сошёл с ума.


 у меня похожий сон был. с отрубаем головы. и еще этот сон мне снился чуть больше месяца, каждую ночь. 
а снилось, как палач отрубает мне голову топором в поле со зрелыми золотыми колосьями... голова катится, катиться... а потом наблюдает за кровоточащей шеей и  мерным покачиванием колосьев... 
на самом деле довольно красиво было...

----------


## Lars

Редко что запоминаю в последнее время, но если и запоминаю, то сны редкостно бредовые, ни одного нормального не помню)
В детстве один жесткий кошмар снился, как какая-то толстая тетка в клетчатом костюме сначала на улице меня выслеживала, а потом каким образом телепортировалась в квартиру через закрытые двери. Причем я в квартире не один, но остальные почему-то ее не видят и не слышат. Я сначала почувствовал, что она за спиной. Потом она меня повалила и колола какой-то темно-синий раствор в сонную артерию, а у меня шла пена изо рта и медленно закатывались глаза.

Несколько месяцев назад снилось, типа мы где-то в тайге зимой сидим в похожем на сарай помещении. Стулья стоят как в лекционном зале. Со сцены вещает Горбачев о том, что все движутся в светлое будущее, промышленность процветает и тп. Потом вместе с какой-то сектанткой мы начинаем готовить против Горбачева диверсию. Дальше, не знаю куда, бежим по заснеженным улицам. До меня доходит, что эта сектантка собирается меня кинуть, и я пытаюсь от нее убежать, петляя по деревенским дворам. Потом вдруг понимаю, что все как-то нереально и пытаюсь проснуться.
Вроде как просыпаюсь на какой-то лавочке ночью в городе (уже осенью). Подходит знакомый, якобы мы с ним очень много выпили, а потом я отключился. Ну и мы идем по городу, и я рассказываю, какой интересный мне приснился сон. Потом он куда-то исчезает и рядом идет уже другой незнакомый человек, который вдруг начинает меня очень сильно злить. Я ору на него, а он просто смеется, начинаю бить руками и ногами, а он все смеется. Потом я куда-то оглядываюсь, и он просто исчезает. Получается, я типа воздух бил, а был просто галлюцинацией.
Дальше я просыпаюсь дома, уже днем, а дома какой-то праздник: собралось куча родственников. И все смотрят на меня так, будто я вчера сделал что-то ужасное и обходят стороной. И я не понимаю, все, что до этого было, сон или нет. Звоню знакомому, с которым якобы пили. Он недоступен. Пишу кому-то - народ тоже не понимает, о чем я. Дальше я молча выхожу из дома, чтобы что-то найти и неожиданно попадаю в ту деревню, по которой бежал в начале сна. Только там уже не зима, а осень. И куча лающих собак.
Ну и потом уже нормально просыпаюсь. :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

> какая-то толстая тетка в клетчатом костюме


 Есть версии о том, кто она?

----------


## Lars

Вроде она персонаж какого-то фильма,  но я уже не помню, какого.

----------


## wiki

А мне вечно чего только не снится, прямо как эпизоды из кинофильмов.

  Вот однажды приснилось, что я нахожусь у себя дома,почему-то в коридоре, в котором стоят книжные шкафы. И вот мы с моей мамой залезли на эти шкафы, на верх и легли там, прячась от кого-то.Лежим наверху, чего-то ждём, смотрим что никого нет. Слезли со шкафа и перебежали в мою комнату, напротив которой и были эти шкафы. Вошли в комнату, а там темно, света нет, а за окном вечер или ночь (темнота)и уже в комнате залезли на верх моего книжного шкафа и замерли там. И вот мы лежим, а я спрашиваю у мамы от кого мы вообще прячемся? А она мне и отвечает, что от кабанов. Почему же мы залезли на шкаф, спросила я, а мне был ответ, что потому что они видят только на уровне своих морд и ниже, а наверху ни чего не видят. Меня удовлетворил этот ответ. И вот мы лежим на шкафу,маме надоело, она слезла и прохаживается по комнате, а я её пытаюсь вернуть обратно на шкаф, но перед этим прошу закинуть наверх подушки, что бы мягче было лежать. Она закинула и залезла сама и мы опять с ней лежим на шкафах и вот тут по коридору кто-то начал бегать мимо нашей двери. Пробежал раз,второй, а потом остановился возле нашей двери. Дверь приоткрылась и кто-то заглянул внутрь, а потом распахнув её, вошёл. Смотрю, а это человек, но с кабаньей мордой вместо головы. И он начал озираться, принюхиваясь, потом заглянул под кровать и кричит кому-то человеческим голосом:
-Здесь никого нет. 
 Зашёл второй и говорит,что не может такого быть так как он чувствует человеческий запах. Но оглядевшись понял, что и вправду нет, вышел. Оба вышли. Полежав какое-то время, мы слезли и заперев дверь на ключ, расслабились. На этом я и проснулась.

----------


## wiki

Ещё снилось:Сплю и вижу во сне, как будто я нахожусь на улице,в городе.Рядом со мной стоит парень с моей работы.Передо мной находятся дома-башни,причём район кажется мне знакомым.Так вот, стою я и смотрю на эти башни,составляющие улицу.Вдруг мне показалось, что я почувствовала явно морской запах,хотя я точно знаю,что моря нигде поблизости нет и быть не может,уж точно в Москве моря никогда не было,да и реки в том районе никакой нет и близко.Так вот подумав о странностях моего обоняния, я услышала какой-то приближающийся звук и вдруг смотрю а из-за башен поднимается большая-большая волна,как цунами,девятый вал(между прочим такую показывали  в новостях,когда показывали наводнение заливающее Японию).Так вот волна поднявшись из-за башень,стала их заливать,приближаясь ко мне. Парень, стоящий рядом со мной и наблюдающий за происходящим наравне со мной, разворачивается и говорит:
-Побежали,надо попытаться убежать от волны, так как если она нас зальёт,то тогда всё нам будет капец.
  И мы побежали.Бежим,волна катится за нами и вдруг мы оказываемся в моей комнате,выпрыгнув из экрана телевизора,стоящего у меня в комнате.Смотрю в окно,а на улице уже и не лето, а зима.Оказавшись у меня дома,мы с этим парнем(между прочим мы с ним никогда особенно не дружили, просто чисто рабочие отношения)перемещаемся на кухню,решив что-нибудь поесть.И оказавшись уже на кухне я смотрю в окно и вижу,что напротив моих окон(в реале у меня сразу за окнами небольшой полисадник,подъездная дорожка,потом проезжая дорога,тротуар и сразу же детская площадка,с горкой,качелями,лавочкой).Так вот во сне на этой самой детской площадке, прямо по середине, расположился бассейн,в котором плещется огромная рыбина и ни одна,а несколько,(на улице уже лето)приглядевшись,я понимаю,что это акулы.И вдруг по дорожке,идущей через эту площадку,мимо бассейна, кто-то идёт.Я смотрю и говорю парню,тоже наблюдающему это всё из окна.
-Как бы остановить этого человека? Он явно не видит акул,а они же его сожрут,как только он пройдёт мимо бассейна,- иди,-говорю,-сходи,скажи ему,предостереги от необдуманных шагов мимо бассейна.
-Нет,не пойду,-говорит он.
  И тут смотрю,человек исчез,так и не дойдя до бассейна,а бассейн начал замерзать, на улице уже зима,потом снег начал потихоньку таять,начали расти листья на деревьях,потом на улице лето,затем листья пожелтели,уже осень.В общем такой вот круговорот времён года в течении одного дня.
  Вдруг появляется моя мама,смотрит на парня и спрашивает:
-А кто это? Твой парень?
-Нет,- говорю,- с работы,просто по делам зашёл.
-А,ну ладно,- говорит мама и уходит к себе.
  Потом мы перемещаемся обратно ко мне в комнату и я просыпаюсь.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

из последнего.
я маленькая девочка-азиатка. я живу в одной комнате с сестрой, которая не знает названия предметов вокруг. вообще никаких. мать учит её словам, злится на нее, что она не может запомнить названий.
в следующий миг я тону в реке, где вода похожа на мягкую ткань. я тону и сжимаю ткань в ладонях. никаких эмоций. мне не страшно. потом темнота. открываю глаза: я сижу где-то посреди этой реки, на подводном камне, вязкая вода доходит мне до плечь. я больше не дышу. вокруг слишком тихо. отсутствуют какие бы то ни было звуки. впереди, на берегу, стоят дети, у каждого в руках большая рыба. они смотрят куда сквозь меня и по одному отпускают в воду своих рыб.
дальше я вижу себя в зеркало. у меня полный рот мелкого песка. он ужасно царапает мне горло, нёбо, язык. я пытаюсь выплюнуть песок, но он всё сыпется и сыпется, расцарапывая мне горло.

----------


## MedvedKoldun

Мне почему то постоянно снится нож в спине.Т.е. происходит что-то и тут хуякс...Нож у меня в спине и я уже лежу дохлый

----------


## blutrichter

Сегодня приснился старик,он бил себя со всей дури в сердце гвоздодёром.И он сказал:я же не дурак,я понял что это уже не я

----------


## Dark92

пожалуй самым глупым моим сном была Гиперборея великая страна, которую еще не нашли как и Антлантиду. но которую я описала своему другу историкув подробностях и он спросил раньше я что то слышала о ней я сказала правду что нет... что мне приснилось и я решила рассказать потому что меня одолевало странное чувство... он был удивлен тому что мой расскказ потвердили архивые записи, исторические мифы... словом полный бред, но он теперь молится что бы мне еще раз приснилась ГИПЕРБОРЕЯ

----------


## виктор

Я не знал, кто внутри гроба, но догадывался. Почувствовал. Боль и сожаление охватили меня. Сожаление о том, что даже попрощаться не успел. И еще отчаяние. Я кинулся к гробу, который усердно заколачивали два человека. Пытался остановить их, открыть. А они все забивали гвозди и забивали… Наконец, удалось просунуть пальцы под крышку. Я почувствовал, как гвозди проходят сквозь пальцы. От боли рванул крышку, что было сил,  и та отлетела в сторону. Я увидел в гробу того, кого ожидал увидеть. Взял на руки и куда-то побежал по лестнице вверх, крича, что бы кто-нибудь вызвал скорую помощь (на мгновение показалось, что жизнь ещё бьется в этом теле). 
От криков своих же и проснулся… Вообще, к снам у меня особое отношение. Обожаю кошмары :Smile: . Что б пожестче, что б в слезах проснуться или в холодном поту. В таких снах всегда присутствует один человек, с которым другой возможности увидеться нет и, вероятно, никогда уже не будет :Frown: . Приходится довольствоваться малым. Семь лет назад мне подобное почти каждый день снилось. Сначала очень неприятно было, потом привык, после стал зависим. Страшно то, что такой вот кайф случается все реже и реже, последний раз месяца два назад было. А сегодня… Сегодня я счастлив. Постараюсь удержать в себе это ощущение как можно дольше, до следующего «прихода».
ЗЫ: Вот хотел спросить: Ни у кого подобного не наблюдалось?

----------


## Dark92

> Я не знал, кто внутри гроба, но догадывался. Почувствовал. Боль и сожаление охватили меня. Сожаление о том, что даже попрощаться не успел. И еще отчаяние. Я кинулся к гробу, который усердно заколачивали два человека. Пытался остановить их, открыть. А они все забивали гвозди и забивали… Наконец, удалось просунуть пальцы под крышку. Я почувствовал, как гвозди проходят сквозь пальцы. От боли рванул крышку, что было сил,  и та отлетела в сторону. Я увидел в гробу того, кого ожидал увидеть. Взял на руки и куда-то побежал по лестнице вверх, крича, что бы кто-нибудь вызвал скорую помощь (на мгновение показалось, что жизнь ещё бьется в этом теле). 
> От криков своих же и проснулся… Вообще, к снам у меня особое отношение. Обожаю кошмары. Что б пожестче, что б в слезах проснуться или в холодном поту. В таких снах всегда присутствует один человек, с которым другой возможности увидеться нет и, вероятно, никогда уже не будет. Приходится довольствоваться малым. Семь лет назад мне подобное почти каждый день снилось. Сначала очень неприятно было, потом привык, после стал зависим. Страшно то, что такой вот кайф случается все реже и реже, последний раз месяца два назад было. А сегодня… Сегодня я счастлив. Постараюсь удержать в себе это ощущение как можно дольше, до следующего «прихода».
> ЗЫ: Вот хотел спросить: Ни у кого подобного не наблюдалось?


 есть такое.. я жду один сон целый год.... жду одного дня.. потому что чаще он мне не снится только в один определенный момент

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Вообще, к снам у меня особое отношение. Обожаю кошмары. Что б пожестче, что б в слезах проснуться или в холодном поту. 
> ЗЫ: Вот хотел спросить: Ни у кого подобного не наблюдалось?


 такие же ощущения) все свои кошмары я запоминаю, остальные сны забываются очень быстро. чем больше сон потревожил моё эмоциональное состояние, тем прочнее оседает в памяти. 
я люблю кошмары...

----------


## виктор

> такие же ощущения) все свои кошмары я запоминаю, остальные сны забываются очень быстро. чем больше сон потревожил моё эмоциональное состояние, тем прочнее оседает в памяти. 
> я люблю кошмары...


 Даже так? Не ожидал, у меня-то причина такой любви – рефлекс. Да, кошмары – это круть!



> есть такое.. я жду один сон целый год.... жду одного дня.. потому что чаще он мне не снится только в один определенный момент


 Один и тот же сон – явление знакомое, думаю, каждому. Вы тоже имеете ввиду кошмар?
PS: Все-таки есть люди со схожими мыслями, ощущениями, даже самыми неординарными и это – замечательно. Как сказал такой же неординарный Самойлов: «Я оставляю себе право на страшные сны, право гореть от весны и к небу идти по золе. Если ты сможешь – возьми, если боишься – убей. Все что я взял от любви – право на то, что больней»

----------


## Дмитрий_9

иногда кажется, что каждый сон бред...я смотрю сериалы по ночам -одни те же герои, немного разная обстановка, похожие ситуации...очень редко бывают ОСы, что делает жизнь во сне более заманчивой чем наяву.

----------


## Натана

> приснился очень необычный сон. не бредовый.
> .. когда проснулся было стойкое впечатление что я это и правда пережил !


 Если по сонникам, то получается, что либо кто-то нуждается в твоей помощи, либо ты нуждаешься в том, чтобы кого-то оберегать, потребность встать на путь «воина света». Полагаешься на интуицию, романтик. Но  в душе она всегда останется кошкой.

----------


## Натана

> Сегодня приснился старик,он бил себя со всей дури в сердце гвоздодёром.И он сказал:я же не дурак,я понял что это уже не я


 Пишут, что старик – это образ своей мудрости во сне. Нормальные старики символизируют познание и гармонию. Дряхлые и злые – куча обид, отчаянная ситуация, сигнал о сомнениях в своей мудрости.

----------


## Натана

> Я не знал, кто внутри гроба, ...Семь лет назад мне подобное почти каждый день снилось. Сначала очень неприятно было, потом привык, после стал зависим. Страшно то, что такой вот кайф случается все реже и реже, последний раз месяца два назад было. А сегодня… Сегодня я счастлив. Постараюсь удержать в себе это ощущение как можно дольше, до следующего «прихода».
> ЗЫ: Вот хотел спросить: Ни у кого подобного не наблюдалось?


 говорят детям кошмары начинают сниться в период полового созревания
кошмары - неразрешённые проблемы реальной жизни
повторяющийся кошмар говорит о том, что ты не можешь решить какую-то проблему

----------


## Натана

> ты меня удивила. либо хорошо разбираешься в сонниках, либо в людях. да, я  полагаюсь на интуицию и оберегаю близких и дорогих. а кто останется кошкой ?


 да нет, просто это очень интересно, не бывает снов без смысла, жаль, что понять его сразу почти невозможно
мне показалось, что это образ той, кого ты хочешь защищать, здесь какая-то неуверенность что ли...

----------


## Натана

> вообще я думал что участники сна - это другие люди, которые тоже видят такой же сон, либо близкий по содержанию. но пока эта версия не подтвердилась.


 у меня тоже не подтверждается, сошлось однажды, что человек видел меня во сне в тот день, когда и я его видела во сне, но сны были разные, просто, видимо, он думал обо мне, а я о нём...

я представляю, что мир сновидений - это мой мир, который я рассматриваю изнутри, написанный на языке, который  не всегда можно перевести словами, которые мы знаем, и в котором причудливо в образах переплетены настоящее и будущее, события, желания, страхи, ощущения...

----------


## Roor999

а мне помню снилось что я с групой людей уйду из этого мира а в конце они ушли а я хотя был готов уйти всё равно один остался и проснулся с сожалением что меня с собой не взяли.

----------


## виктор

> говорят детям кошмары начинают сниться в период полового созревания
> кошмары - неразрешённые проблемы реальной жизни
> повторяющийся кошмар говорит о том, что ты не можешь решить какую-то проблему


 Нет, я отчетливо помню кошмары из раннего детства, и они были намного жестче тех, что я вижу сейчас. Еще я часто, уже наяву, слышал некое подобие голосов, из которых нельзя было разобрать ни слова, они сопровождались жутким чувством тревоги, и, как мне казалось, голоса эти имели какую-то связь с кошмарами. К «периоду полового созревания» все рассосалось, а кошмары переродились, в них теперь можно было увидеть какие-то логические сюжеты. Касаемо сонников, это все бред. Сны являются отражением реальности и, коль психики у всех разные, то и образы снов тоже будут разными. Нельзя интерпретировать их одинаково для всех. Знаете, как можно трактовать приснившийся гроб, например? Пройдите по этой ссылке и обратите внимание на противоречия толкований. Верить сонникам – все равно, что верить в астрологию и прочую ерунду.

----------


## Натана

> Нет, я отчетливо помню кошмары из раннего детства, и они были намного жестче тех, что я вижу сейчас. Еще я часто, уже наяву, слышал некое подобие голосов, из которых нельзя было разобрать ни слова, они сопровождались жутким чувством тревоги, и, как мне казалось, голоса эти имели какую-то связь с кошмарами. К «периоду полового созревания» все рассосалось, а кошмары переродились, в них теперь можно было увидеть какие-то логические сюжеты. Касаемо сонников, это все бред. Сны являются отражением реальности и, коль психики у всех разные, то и образы снов тоже будут разными. Нельзя интерпретировать их одинаково для всех. Знаете, как можно трактовать приснившийся гроб, например? Пройдите по этой ссылке и обратите внимание на противоречия толкований. Верить сонникам – все равно, что верить в астрологию и прочую ерунду.


 да, по сонникам много и разное, даже противоположное... могу предположить, что голоса были тогда, когда не высыпался или т.п. моменты физической слабости...
согласна, что реальность у каждого своя

----------


## wiki

> пожалуй самым глупым моим сном была Гиперборея великая страна, которую еще не нашли как и Антлантиду. но которую я описала своему другу историкув подробностях и он спросил раньше я что то слышала о ней я сказала правду что нет... что мне приснилось и я решила рассказать потому что меня одолевало странное чувство... он был удивлен тому что мой расскказ потвердили архивые записи, исторические мифы... словом полный бред, но он теперь молится что бы мне еще раз приснилась ГИПЕРБОРЕЯ


   Конечно прочитавшие мой пост скажут,что это полный бред сумасшедшего,но не могу не написать.

  Это может быть от того,что Вы во сне вспомнили кусочек из своей прошлой жизни. Может быть  в одной из прошлых жизней Вы жили именно в Гиперборее. Страна хоть мистическая и не найдена пока ещё,но именно,что пока, кто даст гарантию,что её не было? Ведь мифы-то откуда-то взялись, а мифы очень часто основаны на реальных событиях, просто многие люди во всё это не верят вот и всё. А как раз во сне приоткрывается глубинная память и человекможет увидеть то,что происходило с ним в прошлых жизнях.Вот Вы и увидели,тем более детали сна ПОДТВЕРДИЛИСЬ ДОКУМЕНТАЛЬНО!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Сообщение от виктор  
> В таких снах всегда присутствует один человек, с которым другой возможности увидеться нет и, вероятно, никогда уже не будет. Приходится довольствоваться малым. Семь лет назад мне подобное почти каждый день снилось. Сначала очень неприятно было, потом привык, после стал зависим. Страшно то, что такой вот кайф случается все реже и реже, последний раз месяца два назад было. А сегодня… Сегодня я счастлив. Постараюсь удержать в себе это ощущение как можно дольше, до следующего «прихода».
> ЗЫ: Вот хотел спросить: Ни у кого подобного не наблюдалось?


 У меня сейчас периодически стали появляться сны с одним человеком с которым тоже увидеться возможности нет,только как во снах,но мои сны наоборот позитивные,дающие надежду на то,что могут сбыться в реале,особенно учитывая то,что мои сны имеют обыкновение сбываться. Но пока именно эти сны не сбывались((((

----------


## wiki

Недавно приснился полностью бредовый сон:

  Как будто я нахожусь на поле,это поле в реале уже давно застроили строительной ярмаркой и автостоянкой, а лес наполовину вырубили и загадили. А вот во сне всё это ещё есть в нормальном виде, в таком в каком было когда-то.
   Так вот нахожусь на поле и вот я присела на корточки и стала делать дело побольшому. При чём прикол в том,что в руках держу рулон туалетной бумаги и делаю это не в поле, а прямо на дорожке идущей через поле.И вот присев на корточки я посмотрела в сторону проезжей дороги и увидела,что на дороге стоит легковой автомобиль,марку не помню и вот эта машина вдруг начала гореть.Машина горит,а я сижу и дело делаю. И вдруг со стороны горящей машины бежит парень. Бежит в мою сторону,пробегает мимо и бежит в лес. Я у него спрашиваю куда и зачем он бежит, а он мне отвечает,что мне тоже надо бежать так как машина сейчас взорвётся((.Я вскакиваю и не подтеревшись,одеваю штаны и бегу вместе с ним. По дороге мы зацепляем ещё парня и уже втроём бежим в лес. При этом я держу в руках туалетную бумагу и всю дорогу думаю о том как бы подтереться  :Big Grin: .
  И вот мы забегаем в лес и бежим по лесу. А лес такой хороший,густой,лиственный (мечта, а не лес).И вот мы бежим по лесу,не разбирая дороги. И вдруг резко останавливаемся и один из ребят говорит(ребят я не знаю и ни когда не видела):
-А что же мы так быстро бежим,не глядя вообще куда??? Это же лес и в нём могут быть дикие звери. Они же могут за нами погнаться. И тут до нас до всех доходит абсурдность ситуации и мы все замолчали,стараясь разглядеть на земле следы зверей. И вот один из ребят вдруг говорит:
-Вот какие-то следы,но не пойму чьи,то ли лось,то ли ещё кто (к слову сказать в этом лесу,даже тогда когда он был более-менее нормальным лесом крупнее ежей и зайцев ни кто не водился,да и они были редкость,но змеи могли попадаться(ужи)). 
-Ну если лось,то не страшно,- говорю я.
  И вдруг начинаю быстро-быстро забираться на сосну передо мной. Быстро как по земле,это учитывая то,что нижние ветки высоко,до них не дотянуться,да я ни когда вообще не умела лазать по деревьям.А тут лезу,да так быстро, а сама думаю,что надо повыше залезть,что бы звери не достали и тут же вспоминаю,что медведи тоже лазают по деревьям и если это медведь,то он меня и на дереве достанет,только тогда мне уже и деться будет некуда. Я лезу, а ребята стоят внизу и на меня смотрят. Забравшись ни очень высоко, я останавливаюсь и посмотрев вниз на них,спрашиваю:
-А вы чего ждёте???
-А мы так не умеем,- отвечают они.
   И тут я понимаю,что смысла залезать туда не было, так как одна я не хотела спасаться, а раз они остались внизу,то и я должна слезть вниз. Подумав так начинаю слезать,но на полпути остановилась и решила оглядеться вокруг,ведь сверху можно увидеть того кого мы испугались,а точнее тех самых диких зверей, увидев мы будем знать в какой они стороне и уже не пойдём в ту сторону, а пойдём в другую сторону.Я так и сделала,огляделась по сторонам и вижу,что с одной стороны уже поле и горит автомобиль,всё горит и не взрывается, с другой пусто, с третьей стороны тоже пусто, а вот с четвёртой, при чём на самом краю леса,возле того же поля маленькая полянка,на которой лежат два льва. Лежат и что-то едят,при чём они совсем близко. Увидев львов, я стала спускаться вниз.Спустившись вниз, я взяла обоих ребят за руки и потащила за собой из леса. Они что-то меня спрашивают, а я им обоим рты ладонями закрыла и повела за собой на поле. Выбравшись на поле, мы побежали. При чём опять в сторону горящей машины. Пробежав мимо,бежим дальше и добежав до прудов остановились и тут я им сказала про львов. И мы стали думать,догонят ли они нас тут или уже здесь безопасно. И проснулась.

----------


## Kent

wiki, красочные сны у вас))) 
Мне тут на днях приснилось, будто режу руки себе ножом кухонным, больно, смотрю на него, а он совсем тупой. Я другой взял, и пошло дело как по-маслу. Потом подошел к зеркалу и начал лицо себе резать. Тут еще больнее стало и проснулся.

----------


## wiki

Да-а-а,красочные,у меня часто они такие и ещё иногда и сбываются.

Я даже на своей литературной страничке в инете сделала раздел: мир сноведений, стала туда сны записывать,но ещё не все записала,так как в последнее время лень напала,что-то там записывать(((

----------


## M'aik Liar

О, Создатель, сны - больная тема.
 Практически всегда осознанные. Несколько раз встречалась с "создателем" моих снов. Все эти моменты были наполнены определенными событиями, которые следовали за собой из сна в сон с перерывами на месяцы, а то и годы. Последний раз я видела его (создателя) примерно 1,5 года назад. Закончилось все не очень хорошо. Волей-неволей задаешься вопросом: "Это реально, или нет?" (нет, ясен пень). Хочется верить, что все же это не плод моего воображения, но я тот еще скептик.
А если говорить конкретно о "бредовых" снах, то.... Расскажу о последнем. В нем я была маленьким негритянским мальчиком в потрепанной мексиканской шляпе. Я бродил по странному городу, не похожему на родину такого персонажа, с черным скотчтерьером. Сам сон был не очень насыщен событиями, но запомнился последний момент, когда меня окружила толпа орущих людей. Они требовали, чтобы меня наказали за какой-то проступок. Честно, я думал, что меня камнями закидают, но этого не произошло, ибо чем все закончилось, я не помню.

----------


## Кирилллл

наверное не оригинально но это последний сон который запомнился.
мне на самом деле нужно проходить практику и там чтобы добраться нужно в 6 утра топать на автобус. у меня как вседа бессоница и какая то паника непонятная.  я засыпать начал где то в четвётром часу. приснился сон в котором я  встаю, но ещё рано, но и поздно чтобы ложиться и иду пить чай, потом так и не добравшись до чая, просыпаюсь и понимаю что я проспал, весь паникаю, помню только чувство паники а больше ничего и в конце раздаётся будильник и я наконец просыпаюсь.
бывало что снился потолок, вроде как будто и не засыпал, но провал во времени.

----------


## Викторыч

> А у меня бывает,что сплю и во сне вижу,что я так же сплю и просыпаюсь во сне,что-то делаю, потом опять просыпаюсь и понимаю,что до этого это был сон и так раза три пока реально не проснулась.


 Есть такое. Сон во сне называется.

----------


## Кирилллл

блин wiki у тебя сны получше всяких фильмов, хоть книги пиши по ним

----------


## Викторыч

Есть такая тема. Солярис называется. На Пути Одиссея целые простыни.

----------


## Игорёк

Это в Лексе было. Когда какую-то там темную планету уничтожили (типа ад), то все местные обиталели улетели в космос) Видимо на какую-то другую планету.

----------


## Sonic the Hedgehog

Расскажу-ка я свой бредовый сон.
Снилось мне, что я живу в детском доме, который размщался в роскошном особняке. Там всем заведовала мадам, у которой была сверхестественная миссия - серебряными ножницами она отрезала нити, которыми люди были связаны с этим миром (были и другие миры), и их выбрасывало в междумирье, которое выглядело как ад. Эти миры я иногда видел сверху, и выглядели они как растительная клетка в разрезе, где ядро - это ад-междумирье, а в цитоплазме размещаются вакуоли-другие мирки. Рай был один из этих мирков, такой же маленький. Было видно, что он переполнен. Это казалось мне несправедливым, и я украл у мадам ножницы и разрезал оболочки рая и ада и сшил их края. Таким образом ад присоединился к раю, и все люди с отрезанными ниточками попадали в него.
Вот такой вот сон.

----------

